# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - December 2014



## editor (Nov 30, 2014)

So the festive season is upon us, and may I start this thread by wishing everyone a wonderful winteryuletidemas.

Here's the weather average for the month:



Here's to a festive ho ho ho thread!


----------



## MrSki (Nov 30, 2014)

Where  is the Christmas thread? Do we really have to wait another 29 minutes?


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Where  is the Christmas thread? Do we really have to wait another 29 minutes?


Yes. This one only appeared early because I prematurely thread-ejaculated.


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 30, 2014)

Someone else is already in the middle of cyber monday - is there some kind of urban timeshift going on?


----------



## MrSki (Nov 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Yes. This one only appeared early because I prematurely thread-ejaculated.


I am staying up especially.


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 1, 2014)

First actual Christmas post


----------



## Eggby (Dec 1, 2014)

Acre Lane is now open again after being closed due to a pretty nasty looking road accident


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2014)

Some photos from my walk around town today:











http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/12/...k-christmas-tree-and-the-market-1st-dec-2014/


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2014)

So the Rum Kitchen people are actually part of a much bigger chain of upmarket businesses. 


> The Rum Kitchen: Caribbean restaurant and bar launches in Notting Hill
> 
> The management team behind PING, Love Brunch and Bungalow 8 London have launched the Rum Kitchen - a 60-cover Caribbean restaurant and cellar bar in the heart of Notting Hill, which opens under a soft launch later today (10 December).
> http://www.bighospitality.co.uk/Venues/The-Rum-Kitchen-Caribbean-restaurant-and-bar-launches-in-Notting-Hill


Love Brunch:
http://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/more/...ton-roof-gardens-rooftop-london-summer-party/

Bungalow 8


> With partner Ben Pundole, Sacco opened the United Kingdom version of Bungalow 8 during September 2007 at the St. Martin's Lane Hotel in London with a series of Fashion Week parties that drew such people as pop star Prince, Courtney Love, Kevin Spacey and Sophie Dahl. EastEnders actresses Samantha Janus and Rita Simons ended their night out at Bungalow 8 in December.[2] Unlike New York's Bungalow 8, the London club will be members only, so that Sacco, despite being in New York, can ensure that only "the right kinda people" are getting in
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bungalow_8


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 2, 2014)

Hooters is on Fake Britain

(I need to get out more)


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 2, 2014)

Ugh. Fuck off rum cunts. I mean I like rum but the bungalow 8 can fuck right off. (((Brixton)))


----------



## aussw9 (Dec 2, 2014)

editor said:


> So the Rum Kitchen people are actually part of a much bigger chain of upmarket businesses.
> 
> Love Brunch:
> http://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/more/...ton-roof-gardens-rooftop-london-summer-party/
> ...



Not a surprised at all... wreaks of it from my visit to Carnaby St store... Faux everything, the food was very 'safe'. Cocktails nothing special.

All round a very cheesy and average experience.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 2, 2014)

Where's this rum bunch setting up? Sounds awful.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Where's this rum bunch setting up? Sounds awful.


In the new Lexadon flats opposite House of Bottles (the old Brixton Cycles building).


----------



## Effrasurfer (Dec 2, 2014)

aussw9 said:


> Not a surprised at all... wreaks of it from my visit to Carnaby St store... Faux everything, the food was very 'safe'. Cocktails nothing special.
> 
> All round a very cheesy and average experience.


Same. Nothing Caribbean about the food.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Dec 2, 2014)

From this morning's edition 2 of "TheBalance" email newsletter from the council, titled:
*How much Lambeth Council Tax do YOU want to pay next year?*

Am I the only one who can't for the life of me work out what Lambeth are trying to say here?


----------



## leanderman (Dec 2, 2014)

Effrasurfer said:


> View attachment 64453
> From this morning's edition 2 of "TheBalance" email newsletter from the council, titled:
> *How much Lambeth Council Tax do YOU want to pay next year?*
> 
> Am I the only one who can't for the life of me work out what Lambeth are trying to say here?



Dunno. But it doesn't look good.


----------



## buscador (Dec 2, 2014)

Effrasurfer said:


> View attachment 64453
> From this morning's edition 2 of "TheBalance" email newsletter from the council, titled:
> *How much Lambeth Council Tax do YOU want to pay next year?*
> 
> Am I the only one who can't for the life of me work out what Lambeth are trying to say here?



It looks suspiciously like some random numbers accompanied by some random words. Sorry I can't be more  helpful. Perhaps it is one of the rejected drafts of Shakespeare's works typed by those three monkeys.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 2, 2014)

Effrasurfer said:


> <snip>*How much Lambeth Council Tax do YOU want to pay next year?*
> 
> Am I the only one who can't for the life of me work out what Lambeth are trying to say here?


It's a softening up process - 'be a good little pleb and stop defending things which we want to cut, unless you want to get hurt even more'.


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 2, 2014)

I would rather they put up council tax than keep cutting stuff and doing things half-arsedly.  If that's hat they are driving at then Ive no problem.  It's not a particularly clear message though.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 2, 2014)

Effrasurfer said:


> View attachment 64453
> From this morning's edition 2 of "TheBalance" email newsletter from the council, titled:
> *How much Lambeth Council Tax do YOU want to pay next year?*
> 
> Am I the only one who can't for the life of me work out what Lambeth are trying to say here?



I read it as paving the way for a small increase in CT by pointing out how much could be raised by just a 35p increase in CT. But to be honest, I'm not certain about that. Gobbledygook.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 2, 2014)

Or

They are allowed to push up council tax by a maximum of 1.99%.

Even this would reduce their projected deficit by only 5%.


----------



## gabi (Dec 2, 2014)

Long shot but is anyone in central brixton able to mind a dog for an hour from about 2.30?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 2, 2014)

brixtonblade said:


> I would rather they put up council tax than keep cutting stuff and doing things half-arsedly.  If that's hat they are driving at then Ive no problem.  It's not a particularly clear message though.


Funny you should say that - I remember when one party made a big thing out of how much community charge *polltax* they'd reduced on the Wirral, only to be beaten at the next local election by a party who said they'd increase the charge, but that a lot more of it would be spent on public services and infrastructure.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2014)

Just look how much local council news Brixton Buzz is now covering (mainly thanks to Tricky Skills)

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/12/november-round-up/

No bad for a site receiving no funding, grants, handouts or crowdfunded cash


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 2, 2014)

Signs of impending apocalypse/gentrification watch, ep 3,817: DIY merchants on Acre Lane (opposite Acre Lane Timber) now selling Farrow&Ball paint - and advertising that fact with a mini-board thingy on the pavement. (couldn't remember if this has been commented on before, sorry if it has and everyone's already sick of the subject)


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2014)

Have we had a positive post yet this month?! 

Anyone fancy a Brixton December thread drink/meet? I was thinking 22nd/23rd?


----------



## Rushy (Dec 2, 2014)

Onket said:


> Have we had a positive post yet this month?!
> 
> Anyone fancy a Brixton December thread drink/meet? I was thinking 22nd/23rd?


Without wanting to sound negative... I can't make those dates.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't think I knew him, but housing activist Steve Drake has died. Sounds like things got tough for him.


> We were devastated to learn of the death of our friend and fellow co-op member, Steve Drake, yesterday.
> 
> Steve, a ‘shortlife’ housing co-op resident for over 30 years, was ebullient and vibrant, a passionate spokesman on behalf of co-op living, and resolute in his opposition to Lambeth’s eviction of housing co-ops.
> 
> ...


----------



## boohoo (Dec 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Just look how much local council news Brixton Buzz is now covering (mainly thanks to Tricky Skills)
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/12/november-round-up/
> 
> No bad for a site receiving no funding, grants, handouts or crowdfunded cash



Is Tricky Skills an unpaid intern? 

(Actually I know he is the incredibly experienced and great onion bag blogger.)


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 2, 2014)

Onket said:


> Have we had a positive post yet this month?!
> 
> Anyone fancy a Brixton December thread drink/meet? I was thinking 22nd/23rd?


Happy December, You are all wonderful people and i fucking love you all


----------



## leanderman (Dec 2, 2014)

Onket said:


> Have we had a positive post yet this month?!
> 
> Anyone fancy a Brixton December thread drink/meet? I was thinking 22nd/23rd?



Might be able to nip out for one or two


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Is Tricky Skills an unpaid intern?
> 
> (Actually I know he is the incredibly experienced and great onion bag blogger.)


No interns here! Any money we make we give away to the Soup Kitchen.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 2, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> Signs of impending apocalypse/gentrification watch, ep 3,817: DIY merchants on Acre Lane (opposite Acre Lane Timber) now selling Farrow&Ball paint - and advertising that fact with a mini-board thingy on the pavement. (couldn't remember if this has been commented on before, sorry if it has and everyone's already sick of the subject)


Handymans across the road has done farrow and ball colors for ages,they just use a different brand of paint which in my opinion is better quality and not as watered down as f&b.Any decent decorating shop will sell it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 2, 2014)

Onket said:


> Have we had a positive post yet this month?!
> 
> Anyone fancy a Brixton December thread drink/meet? I was thinking 22nd/23rd?



up for the 23rd.  School holidays ...


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 2, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Handymans across the road has done farrow and ball colors for ages,they just use a different brand of paint which in my opinion is better quality and not as watered down as f&b.Any decent decorating shop will sell it.



you can get F&B colours mixed really easily by most paint shops using generic paints.  They have "recipes" for them. It's really clever when you see them make it.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 2, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> you can get F&B colours mixed really easily by most paint shops using generic paints.  They have "recipes" for them. It's really clever when you see them make it.


That is what i have at home,F&B color and paint by Dulux,it's a lot cheaper that way.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 2, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> That is what i have at home,F&B color and paint by Dulux,it's a lot cheaper that way.



Yep. Have a bit of F&B by Johnstone's. Otherwise Dulux PBWhite everywhere!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 2, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> That is what i have at home,F&B color and paint by Dulux,it's a lot cheaper that way.



I did loads of research and looked at all the posh colours - F&B and various other similar - and tried out quite a few Dulux fake mix testers.  In the end I chose actual Dulux colours anyway as they were just as nice imo.  They do say that the fake ones don't come out *quite* the same though - something to do with the "dustiness" or "tone" or something.  Or maybe they just grind up actual £50 notes into the mix?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 2, 2014)

Onket said:


> Have we had a positive post yet this month?!
> 
> Anyone fancy a Brixton December thread drink/meet? I was thinking 22nd/23rd?


Aren't we all meeting soon anyway?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 2, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I did loads of research and looked at all the posh colours - F&B and various other similar - and tried out quite a few Dulux fake mix testers.  In the end I chose actual Dulux colours anyway as they were just as nice imo.  They do say that the fake ones don't come out *quite* the same though - something to do with the "dustiness" or "tone" or something.  Or maybe they just grind up actual £50 notes into the mix?


If you use the right undercoat the finish will be fine. I used white u/c and satin slipper finish and it looks the dogs.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 2, 2014)

Onket yep... 23 I reckon.


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Aren't we all meeting soon anyway?


Cocktails on Thursday, I understand. Seperate from the pub-based drinks meets that spring forth inclusively and friendlyly from this thread.


----------



## Smick (Dec 2, 2014)

We bought F&B from the Decorators' merchant in West Norwood. I thought it was dear, but we'd be looking at it for a while, is cheap compared to beer and it is made in the UK so should cost a bit more.

Anyway, it was difficult to paint with, sticky, went on uneven and took days upon days to dry. I suspected that it was just because I am useless at painting but my father in law, with 50 years building experience, used it in a different room and said it was the worst paint he has ever used.


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2014)

He could have done with 50 years painting experience,  tbf.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 2, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Handymans across the road has done farrow and ball colors for ages,they just use a different brand of paint which in my opinion is better quality and not as watered down as f&b.Any decent decorating shop will sell it.


Johnston's. Not sure it's quite as good but doubt anyone would notice.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Is Tricky Skills an unpaid intern?
> 
> (Actually I know he is the incredibly experienced and great onion bag blogger.)



I get paid in the Lambeth Troll currency of various political types taking objections to a blog that doesn't receive council funding and having the indignity to attempt to research and write stories in the lack of any credible Opposition.

Plus editor often sends me very amusing emails for inspiration.

But seriously - with the lack of any political opposition in the borough (Greens starting to improve) and bloody cocktail bar reviews elsewhere, then *any* type of questioning of Council policy has to be a good thing.

BBuuz would love more writers.

Or even just DIY and start your own blog. The more the merrier.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 2, 2014)

Tricky Skills  in theory as I'm not working at the mo, I should have time but I'm still doing mural stuff, as well as lots of other little things like doing a pre-school sing song on Fridays  and I keep volunteering myself to do things.  I think my new years resolution will be stop doing free stuff.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 2, 2014)

You do what you can boohoo to hopefully make a difference. I'd be crap at murals. A pre-school sing song would probably send me over the edge.

I can just about read a Council pdf and try and find anything buried away.

Think I'd rather have your skills to be honest.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 2, 2014)

Tricky Skills I am doing some interesting stuff - this evening I'm looking for info on the Leaf family who lived in Streatham so that I can print it out to give to South Streatham's local historian. I made quimcunx clamber around Norwood cemetery to look at their tomb. It is leading me to discover some interesting residences of Crown Point - Leaf family members lived on the site of my flat including Walter Leaf who was chairman of Natwest. Earlier photographer Theodore Smith Redman  and architect Henry Roberts lived nearby.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 2, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> If you use the right undercoat the finish will be fine. I used white u/c and satin slipper finish and it looks the dogs.



Nice. For us, 50:50 slipper satin/white mix on walls; pure SS on wood bits!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 2, 2014)

it's like watching paint dry this...


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Tricky Skills I am doing some interesting stuff - this evening I'm looking for info on the Leaf family who lived in Streatham so that I can print it out to give to South Streatham's local historian. I made quimcunx clamber around Norwood cemetery to look at their tomb. It is leading me to discover some interesting residences of Crown Point - Leaf family members lived on the site of my flat including Walter Leaf who was chairman of Natwest. Earlier photographer Theodore Smith Redman  and architect Henry Roberts lived nearby.



I need to send you the photos I took once I'd navigated the thorns and sinkholes.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 2, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> I need to send you the photos I took once I'd navigated the thorns and sinkholes.



I am discovering that the Crown Point area was a hotbed of homeopathy pioneers.

And also pre-Raphelite artist Henry Wallis lived off Beulah Hill  (the census is great!)


----------



## teuchter (Dec 2, 2014)

The last two pages of the November thread were about purchasing freshly roast coffee and the first two pages of the December thread are about achieving the Farrow and Ball look.

Just saying.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 2, 2014)

teuchter said:


> The last two pages of the November thread were about purchasing freshly roast coffee and the first two pages of the December thread are about achieving the Farrow and Ball look.
> 
> Just saying.


It did start on Acre lane but that got glossed over a wee bit.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2014)

I've never even heard of Farrow and Ball.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 3, 2014)

editor said:


> I've never even heard of Farrow and Ball.


I gather it is Johnstone paint as in the trophy.


----------



## EastEnder (Dec 3, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Onket yep... 23 I reckon.


Seconded.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 3, 2014)

editor said:


> I've never even heard of Farrow and Ball.


I had to look it up yesterday. I did like their colors but the cost of 5litres of paint (picture gallery red, kind of a rusty colour but in a good way) was £68.

That would just about give 2 average size bedrooms 1 coat of paint wouldn't it? So £136 for 2 rooms

Fucking expensive. But I guess you get 4/5 years out of it?


----------



## T & P (Dec 3, 2014)

You might not be surprised to hear that many estate agents feel compelled to inform prospective buyers when a property has been painted with Farrow and Ball paint...


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2014)

T & P said:


> You might not be surprised to hear that many estate agents feel compelled to inform prospective buyers when a property has been painted with Farrow and Ball paint...


Good grief.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 3, 2014)

Paint pron innit. 

Made in Dorset since the 1930s, water based and doesn’t contain all the nasty acrylics that might cause Darling Child to develop allergies. Or something.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 3, 2014)

T & P said:


> You might not be surprised to hear that many estate agents feel compelled to inform prospective buyers when a property has been painted with Farrow and Ball paint...


Does anyone offer scientific analysis to prove the veracity of such a claim ?


----------



## Onket (Dec 3, 2014)

Perhaps someone should start a thread about the paint?


----------



## T & P (Dec 3, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Does anyone offer scientific analysis to prove the veracity of such a claim ?


Perhaps empty paint tins matching the colours of the walls


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2014)

A burst of Brixton news for possible discussion here:

Making Lambeth the most cycle friendly borough – a Made in Lambeth event
Brixton’s Effra Social to host a free Christmas Dinner for Senior Citizens on Monday 8th December
Is Lambeth Council set to increase Council Tax for the first time since 2008?
Brixton Library marks the 50th anniversary of Malcolm X coming to Britain with a panel discussion on Thursday


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 3, 2014)

*Southeastern At Denmark Hill*
*Disruption due to fire on a train. Tickets being accepted on London Underground services
Severity:* Urgent

*Updated:* 6:23pm on 3rd December 2014

Also problems with trains from Victoria to Brixton overground.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 3, 2014)

I noticed that a very small Jacket potato shop has opened on Ferndale road, Formerly the cab office/head shop just along from the Chocolate museum.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 3, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I noticed that a very small Jacket potato shop has opened on Ferndale road, Formerly the cab office/head shop just along from the Chocolate museum.



This is excellent news.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 3, 2014)

poptyping said:


> This is excellent news.



Whatever happened to baked potatoes? Not aspirational enough I suppose.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 3, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Whatever happened to baked potatoes? Not aspirational enough I suppose.



Cheese then beans then more cheese.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 3, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Paint pron innit.
> 
> Made in Dorset since the 1930s, water based and doesn’t contain all the nasty acrylics that might cause Darling Child to develop allergies. Or something.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 3, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Whatever happened to baked potatoes? Not aspirational enough I suppose.


You have to keep up with the program dude Baked is so yesterday, jacket is the Nu progressive.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Dec 3, 2014)

Does anyone know whether that lady who went missing last week was found? Mersadis Lallite? Disappeared on a 5 min walk between her daughter's house and hers in the Brixton / Tulse Hill area?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I had to look it up yesterday. I did like their colors but the cost of 5litres of paint (picture gallery red, kind of a rusty colour but in a good way) was £68.
> 
> That would just about give 2 average size bedrooms 1 coat of paint wouldn't it? So £136 for 2 rooms
> 
> Fucking expensive. But I guess you get 4/5 years out of it?



Don't know whether it's still the case, but their emulsions used to be made out of "old-fashioned" constituents - stuff like size, whiting (fine powdered chalk) and natural colourants like umber etc - which is what gave them their (at the time) unique sheen and texture.  We used to do my nan's exterior walls with a mixture of whiting, hide glue and water, and the internal walls with limewash. Very cheap!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Paint pron innit.
> 
> Made in Dorset since the 1930s, water based and doesn’t contain all the nasty acrylics that might cause Darling Child to develop allergies. Or something.



Of course, if your kid has a dairy allergy, and is wont to lick the walls, they'll soon end up in anaphylaxis from the casein.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 3, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Does anyone know whether that lady who went missing last week was found? Mersadis Lallite? Disappeared on a 5 min walk between her daughter's house and hers in the Brixton / Tulse Hill area?


Yes according to MPS


----------



## Onket (Dec 3, 2014)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 3, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I noticed that a very small Jacket potato shop has opened on Ferndale road, Formerly the cab office/head shop just along from the Chocolate museum.



I like that place, nice looking paninis

That shop was empty for the last year or so (if not longer), then I noticed a light was on all night every night but nobody was ever in there. I always imagined someone in one of the flats nearby struggling to work out why one of their light switches appeared to do bugger all, but their electricity bill always seemed higher than expected


----------



## MrSki (Dec 3, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I noticed that a very small Jacket potato shop has opened on Ferndale road, Formerly the cab office/head shop just along from the Chocolate museum.


Why do they only sell very small jacket potatoes?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 3, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Why do they only sell very small jacket potatoes?


I noticed that a very small Jacket potato has opened on Ferndale road, How's that?


----------



## se5 (Dec 3, 2014)

Locals news: New Morrison's Local opened yesterday on Patmos Road (Myatts Field North / 'Oval Quarter') in an area with few local shops or other services, best thing is free to use cash machine


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 4, 2014)

Those flats look depressing.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 4, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Those flats look depressing.



I thought this was going too well!


----------



## Greebo (Dec 4, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Those flats look depressing.


Tbf the light in that picture isn't flattering for modern buildings like that; I'd like to see the same block on a brighter day, and I'd also want to see the interior of one of those flats before deciding.


----------



## buscador (Dec 4, 2014)

At least those flats have large enough windows so you might get some natural light. Pity that they're reminiscent of a 1970s multi-storey car park though.


----------



## gabi (Dec 4, 2014)

Does anyone know where to get some engraving done in brixton? Just need to get our phone number put on our dog's tag. Simple job.


----------



## steeeve (Dec 4, 2014)

try Heels etc. on Electric Lane?


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2014)

buscador said:


> At least those flats have large enough windows so you might get some natural light. Pity that they're reminiscent of a 1970s multi-storey car park though.


I really don't like that bland, yellowy brick that all these new developments seem to have. But at least it hasn't got loads of those en vogue wood panels that look great for about 3 months and then fade into meh.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 4, 2014)

I


gabi said:


> Does anyone know where to get some engraving done in brixton? Just need to get our phone number put on our dog's tag. Simple job.


They do it at Brockwell vets or the guy opposite who repairs shoes can probably help.

I think I met you the other day in the Prince Regent, btw. I was the woman with the Labrador retriever.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 4, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I
> 
> They do it at Brockwell vets or the guy opposite who repairs shoes can probably help.
> 
> I think I met you the other day in the Prince Regent, btw. I was the woman with the Labrador retriever.


I didn't know you have a retriever!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 4, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I didn't know you have a retriever!


I don't. Acorn belongs to my friend. She's his guide dog but he didn't need her on Monday so we took her for a walk.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 4, 2014)

editor said:


> I really don't like that bland, yellowy brick that all these new developments seem to have. <snip>


Neither am I, but I live in hope that it'll look less bland after a few years (maybe even a decade) of weathering.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2014)

In other Brixton news: 
Free Education demo to march from Clapham Common to Windrush Square, 6th December
(Can anyone over this for Buzz? I'm away with the Hamlet)

And..

Brixton East applies for late entertainment licence – gets hit with shedload of council restrictions
Sainsbury’s waters down alcohol licence for Stockwell Square, yet still asks for 7am selling time


----------



## gabi (Dec 4, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I
> 
> They do it at Brockwell vets or the guy opposite who repairs shoes can probably help.
> 
> I think I met you the other day in the Prince Regent, btw. I was the woman with the Labrador retriever.



Ah yes  That would have been us. Me and the dog are currently sitting at exactly the same table trying to track down second hand furniture online. Sally has adjusted to life in London far better than me! Brrrrr.... I'll pop down to the vets after this pint, cheers....


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 5, 2014)

I saw a bloke fall asleep at the wheel of a flash car on Acre Lane early last night.

He drifted across the road (against the traffic) into the bus lane outside the Town Hall and slowed to a stop. Had to be woken by a passing cyclist and a slightly concerned bus driver.

Fills me with confidence of Christmas drivers!


----------



## boohoo (Dec 5, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> I saw a bloke fall asleep at the wheel of a flash car on Acre Lane early last night.
> 
> He drifted across the road (against the traffic) into the bus lane outside the Town Hall and slowed to a stop. Had to be woken by a passing cyclist and a slightly concerned bus driver.
> 
> Fills me with confidence of Christmas drivers!



My sister got hit by a car up in Leeds because the driver nodded off. It was only gentle  but enough to mean a trip to the hospital and cancellation of her weekend plans to rest her bruised leg.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 5, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> I saw a bloke fall asleep at the wheel of a flash car on Acre Lane early last night.
> 
> He drifted across the road (against the traffic) into the bus lane outside the Town Hall and slowed to a stop. Had to be woken by a passing cyclist and a slightly concerned bus driver.
> 
> Fills me with confidence of Christmas drivers!



Falling asleep driving in a city is quite a feat.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2014)

This may be of interest: 
A guide to local Christmas Markets and Festive Fairs in and around Brixton this weekend


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 5, 2014)

I think the Carnegie Library is doing something too.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> I think the Carnegie Library is doing something too.


I wrote them a while ago and told them to either add events themselves to our calendar r mail us the press releases. 

I took a photo anyway:


----------



## teuchter (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't really see why anyone in their right mind would go voluntarily to a "festive fair".


----------



## Onket (Dec 5, 2014)

editor said:


> I wrote them a while ago


Wrote TO them, surely?


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2014)

Isn't it Feast this weekend too?  E2a yes http://westnorwoodfeast.com


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 5, 2014)

and Joe's Cafe on Railton Road is also doing some sort of Christmas fundraising thing (Medical Aid for Palestine) on Sunday

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Joes-Café/205121239654334?pnref=story

At the BHC offices 90 Railton Road.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> Isn't it Feast this weekend too?  E2a yes http://westnorwoodfeast.com


It's got a retro village and artisan's market. Sounds great


----------



## Winot (Dec 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It's got a retro village and artisan's market. Sounds great



Will there be paint?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2014)

Does anyone know if I can get pide bread in Brixton?  I usually buy it in Streatham and last time I was in Nour they didn't have it (but it was very late in the day so potentially they have it earlier?)...

this stuff...


----------



## leanderman (Dec 5, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Does anyone know if I can get pide bread in Brixton?  I usually buy it in Streatham and last time I was in Nour they didn't have it (but it was very late in the day so potentially they have it earlier?)...
> 
> this stuff...


AC Continental deli? Although it looks same, probably isn't the right stuff.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2014)

leanderman said:


> AC Continental deli? Although it looks same, probably isn't the right stuff.



oh yes.. of course!  it is the same stuff - where I used to get it from in fact.  Just forgot!    Thanks.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 5, 2014)

leanderman said:


> AC Continental deli? Although it looks same, probably isn't the right stuff.


Think they sell it in Sesame in Herne Hill


----------



## Greebo (Dec 5, 2014)

From the lot who want to save Cressingham Gardens Estate: Another march tomorrow, roughly half eleven from the Rotunda, finishing outside the Town Hall at noon.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 6, 2014)

This is your chance to ask the big questions on local housing & regeneration.

Free entry

Chair: Dave Hill - The Guardian
Panelists:
Jonathan Bartley - Lambeth Green Party
Cllr Matthew Bennett - Lambeth Council
Chris Brown - Igloo Regeneration
Cllr Marcia Cameron - Lambeth Council
Michael Edwards - University College London
Dr Paul Watt - Birkbeck, University of London

Organised by residents of Cressingham Gardens.

Apologies in advance to anyone who can't see this.  You can send in questions even if you can't get there that evening, or don't live on the estate, or in Lambeth.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 6, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It's got a retro village and artisan's market. Sounds great



you leave the suburbs alone and stick to the inner city.


----------



## Winot (Dec 6, 2014)

There are multiple groups of young adults walking around Brixton dressed in Santa suits. It's as hilarious as you'd expect.


----------



## ash (Dec 6, 2014)

It's t


Winot said:


> There are multiple groups of young adults walking around Brixton dressed in Santa suits. It's as hilarious as you'd expect.


It's the annual Santathon they will be all over town


----------



## leanderman (Dec 6, 2014)

Winot said:


> There are multiple groups of young adults walking around Brixton dressed in Santa suits. It's as hilarious as you'd expect.



So wrong. Sacrilegious somehow. Some appear to be in double fancy dress. For example, ghouls with full face make-up and skeleton suits, dressed as Santas.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 6, 2014)

Winot said:


> There are multiple groups of young adults walking around Brixton dressed in Santa suits. It's as hilarious as you'd expect.


The hordes descended in a WTF surge just as those of us from my estate were giving up for the day.


----------



## Winot (Dec 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> So wrong. Sacrilegious somehow.



I don't believe in any of them.


----------



## shygirl (Dec 6, 2014)

Gun and car crash incident outside small nat west on Brixton Rd, police are closing off part of the road.


----------



## shygirl (Dec 6, 2014)

Young man being pursued by TSG or CO19, they apparently drove alongside his car in an attempt to smash his window.  He then drove onto the pavement, smashing into a pole just outside nat west, got out of the car, fired a couple of shots and tried to get away.  Was apprehended, but the young woman in the car ran away.


----------



## shygirl (Dec 6, 2014)

Why the FUCK did they choose a very busy area to close in on him?   A middle aged man with a woman and a child were caught up in it, not hurt from what I could see, but shaken.   Car could have killed them.  Mad, mad, mad.


----------



## shygirl (Dec 6, 2014)

But its great they've taken another gun off the streets!


----------



## shygirl (Dec 6, 2014)

Traffic seems to be running southbound along Brixton Rd, so they must have reopened it.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 6, 2014)

Winot said:


> There are multiple groups of young adults walking around Brixton dressed in Santa suits. It's as hilarious as you'd expect.


a lot of them aren't that young


----------



## Rushy (Dec 6, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> a lot of them aren't that young


It's all relative. Have you _seen _Winot?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 6, 2014)

Just saw the incident shygirl just described, a real mess - almost took out a mum with a pushchair , had the pole not stopped the car first.


----------



## shygirl (Dec 6, 2014)

Did you see it happen?  I got there after the incident.


----------



## Smick (Dec 6, 2014)

Very little traffic moving on Brixton Road and some very serious police about.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Winot said:


> There are multiple groups of young adults walking around Brixton dressed in Santa suits. It's as hilarious as you'd expect.


Are they equipped with red UCKG buckets?


----------



## Winot (Dec 6, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Are they equipped with red UCKG buckets?



Most were equipped with bottles of Sol.


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2014)

It'll be Coors next year, you mark my words.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 6, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Are they equipped with red UCKG buckets?


Nary a one.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 6, 2014)

From Nick Collins, Chief Inspector Lambeth Borough Police:

********
We have had an incident in Brixton High street that is likely to be very newsworthy.

This afternoon a driver of a hire car gesticulated at officers passing the opposite way in Brixton Road. They have u-turned to observe, and watched the vehicle stop, and the driver get out shout and wave what appeared to be a bottle of whiskey around. He has then got back in the car, and driven off. The officers have called for support and followed, turning into Brixton High Street. The vehicle has again stopped and started shouting at the officers. They have tried to restrain him. Despite using CS gas, he has overpowered the officers and got back in his car.

He has then mounted the pavement, driving along it, hitting a shop front and wedging the car between that and a lamp post. The driver has run off, but has been tackled by a passing CID officer. Arrested for dangerous driving, driving whilst unfit. He normally lives in Waltham Forest.

The pictures will be likely bring some attention to Lambeth - but the biggest concern is that he has hit a pedestrian on the pavement. Thankfully it is only soft tissue minor injury, but the injured man was with his three year old daughter. Both are distressed and we are in contact with them at hospital.

I have started a review, with our Traffic police investigating, and DPS (Professional Standards) informed.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 6, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> From Nick Collins, Chief Inspector Lambeth Borough Police:
> 
> ********
> We have had an incident in Brixton High street that is likely to be very newsworthy.
> ...


So no gun then?

I was walking past to get to bus stop by Nandos just after they had put 'crime scene' tape over half the street. I could see the car by the Natwest bank with a hole in the drivers door window.  Loads of police, paramedics etc. Police where talking to a woman with a pushchair inside the tape.  It was chaos.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 6, 2014)

ash said:


> It's the annual Santathon they will be all over town



So thats why the 37 bus was full of women in Coke onesies or santa suits drinking and asking the driver if he had been naughty. Cheered me up after the seasonal show of peace on earth and festive crime scene tape on Brixton road.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 6, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Did you see it happen?  I got there after the incident.


No, just after, twas chaos, loads of police putting the guy into the back of a van. I was told the gun story too, seems truth has been embelished somewhat, but still nasty buisness.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 6, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Young man being pursued by TSG or CO19, they apparently drove alongside his car in an attempt to smash his window.  He then drove onto the pavement, smashing into a pole just outside nat west, got out of the car, fired a couple of shots and tried to get away.  Was apprehended, but the young woman in the car ran away.


Who told you this?


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 6, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Why the FUCK did they choose a very busy area to close in on him?   A middle aged man with a woman and a child were caught up in it, not hurt from what I could see, but shaken.   Car could have killed them.  Mad, mad, mad.



Seriously?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 6, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> From Nick Collins, Chief Inspector Lambeth Borough Police:
> 
> ********
> We have had an incident in Brixton High street that is likely to be very newsworthy.
> ...


A friend phoned me and described pretty much the same,I was shocked when i read there was a gun involved,I can't understand why people would make up such a story.


----------



## shygirl (Dec 6, 2014)

It was a security guard in one of the shops v close to incident. Two shop assets backed up story. I don't know why they wd have made it up.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 6, 2014)

shygirl said:


> It was a security guard in one of the shops v close to incident. Two shop assets backed up story. I don't know why they wd have made it up.



I was on a stag afternoon (could not make this evening) and one of the group was, out of the blue, a Brixton CID and I told him your version!


----------



## shygirl (Dec 6, 2014)

Not saying it is the case here, but don't f


DietCokeGirl said:


> No, just after, twas chaos, loads of police putting the guy into the back of a van. I was told the gun story too, seems truth has been embelished somewhat, but still nasty buisness.



Who told you the gun story - was it someone on the street, or shop staff?


----------



## Mation (Dec 6, 2014)

Winot said:


> There are multiple groups of young adults walking around Brixton dressed in Santa suits. It's as hilarious as you'd expect.


And, bar one woman and child, all white. It was very odd to see hundreds of only white people in Windrush Square.


----------



## Winot (Dec 6, 2014)

Mation said:


> And, bar one woman and child, all white. It was very odd to see hundreds of only white people in Windrush Square.



(((Rasta Santa)))


----------



## shygirl (Dec 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I was on a stag afternoon (could not make this evening) and one of the group was, out of the blue, a Brixton CID and I told him your version!



I guess it was 'my version', but I didn't make it up, honest, officer, I was just repeating what seems to be a mischievous rumour!   Dietgirlcoke was told the same, what the fuck are people thinking making up stories like that.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 6, 2014)

on the bus going through this afternoon the rumour was "armed robbery at the Natwest"...


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 6, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Who told you the gun story - was it someone on the street, or shop staff?


One of the blokes doing gas works who were standing outside Mothercare watching the show.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 6, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Who told you the gun story



maybe the whiskey bottle in question was Cosa Nostra........


----------



## mxh (Dec 6, 2014)

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...dramatic-police-chase-in-brixton-9908185.html

and Burger news

http://diarydirectory.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/boom-burger-to-open-in-brixton.html


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2014)

mxh said:


> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...dramatic-police-chase-in-brixton-9908185.html


I saw the aftermath of that today. I also saw a huge crowd of young people dressed as Santa - 100-200 of them. Anyone know what it was about? They were hanging about waiting to do something. Probably for charidee. Amongst all the Santas was an incongruous Cookie Monster


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I saw the aftermath of that today. I also saw a huge crowd of young people dressed as Santa - 100-200 of them. Anyone know what it was about? They were hanging about waiting to do something. Probably for charidee. Amongst all the Santas was an incongruous Cookie Monster


santacon.  Not charity, just drinking apparently.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 6, 2014)

Manter said:


> santacon.  Not charity, just drinking apparently.


that would make a good christmas card if you're into christmas cards that is


----------



## Ms T (Dec 6, 2014)

They ended up near work last year and were a complete pain in the arse,tbh.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 6, 2014)

mxh said:


> Burger news
> 
> http://diarydirectory.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/boom-burger-to-open-in-brixton.html



just out of interest I did a bit of googling and it appears 'joshyboom'  is not your average jamaican.....


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 7, 2014)

Living Wage demo in Brixton next Sat 13th


----------



## CH1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Chuka was just on Marr citing Lambeth Council as an example of creating jobs without creating a deficit (through the Impact Hub apparently).

Am I living in a parallel universe?


----------



## Smick (Dec 7, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Chuka was just on Marr citing Lambeth Council as an example of creating jobs without creating a deficit (through the Impact Hub apparently).
> 
> Am I living in a parallel universe?


He was out in force yesterday. I'm led to believe that he was at at least three school Christmas fairs as well as Small Business Saturday.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 7, 2014)

mxh said:


> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...dramatic-police-chase-in-brixton-9908185.html
> 
> and Burger news
> 
> http://diarydirectory.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/boom-burger-to-open-in-brixton.html


Basement kitchen and large outside eating area next to the market. Anyone know where this is going?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 7, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Chuka was just on Marr citing Lambeth Council as an example of creating jobs without creating a deficit (through the Impact Hub apparently).
> 
> Am I living in a parallel universe?



Read this article that explains why Labour is terrified of saying that Government could could spend its way out of recession:



> The contradiction reflects the pattern of the past four years. Osborne pursued austerity until he finally realised his critics’ warnings were coming true: austerity so close to a recession strangles an economy at just the moment it’s gasping for air. Without admitting it, Osborne quietly changed course – following the Keynesian advice he once derided and spending to kickstart an ailing economy. That’s one reason he’s borrowing at such a prodigious rate, with a deficit this year at £100bn, fully £65bn more than he promised.
> 
> Yet what’s curious is how little is said about this glaring contradiction between word and deed. It’s fallen to Fraser Nelson, the Spectator editor, to point out that Osborne’s hairshirt rhetoric is at odds with the blinging facts. As he wrote in the Telegraph today: “George Osborne has perfected the art of preaching sobriety while knocking back the tequila slammers.”
> 
> But why isn’t Labour making more of this? Surely it should be exultantly pointing out Osborne’s failure to keep his word, seizing on this as tacit vindication of Labour’s warnings. Yet Labour makes only scant mention of it. That’s because the party concluded long ago that if the focus of economic debate is debt and deficit, it loses. The polling is clear: even when he’s downing the tequilas, Osborne still looks less profligate and more prudent than Labour.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 7, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Chuka was just on Marr citing Lambeth Council as an example of creating jobs without creating a deficit (through the Impact Hub apparently).
> 
> Am I living in a parallel universe?



I have been in the "Impact Hub" for consultation meetings. Its in the basement of Town Hall. Looks like a large meeting room with a lot of tables.

Impact Hubs are funky glorified workplaces. Not quite sure why large claims are made about them. In London there are a lot of office spaces set up to be rented by day or week.

Brixton one is part of international Impact Hub movement. Sounds like the kind of Ted talk inspirational ideas that sees entrepreneurship as the way to save the economy and the world.

For example



> Welcome to a new kind of gym – one that gets you ready for your work. In 50 minutes, The WORK OUT exercises your inner confidence, practical collaboration techniques and spontaneity.
> 
> Facilitator, Story Development Consultant and Hub Brixton member Rob Grundel has much experience of working with individuals and teams, using storytelling and other engagement techniques for personal transformation. He has worked with the TEDx Brixton speakers and with a variety of entrepreneurs and creative media professionals to enable others to better use the power of narrative.



So yes Impact Hubs are in a parallel universe.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 7, 2014)

Story telling into actual policy's a bit of a contentious topic. Typically the timeline for primary research leading to policy change is >10 years.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2014)

This lot are currently raising money for Foodcycle at Brixton tube:

Festive charity ukuleles spread the cheer at Brixton tube station


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 7, 2014)

Smick said:


> He was out in force yesterday. I'm led to believe that he was at at least three school Christmas fairs as well as Small Business Saturday.



It's *that* time of year again. Keith "the teeth" Hill used to do the same come late November/early December every year, glad-handing and grinning everywhere.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 7, 2014)

Had a great ole mooch about Brixton today. 

Walked up to the Commercial on Herne Hill, down to the Canterbury for the rugby, on to Kaff and over to the Courtesan for dinner, which was beautiful. A service charge is added to the bill at Courtesan and the staff do not get it. It disappears into the "tronc".


----------



## teuchter (Dec 7, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> From Nick Collins, Chief Inspector Lambeth Borough Police:
> 
> ********
> We have had an incident in Brixton High street that is likely to be very newsworthy.
> ...


You'd think a Chief Inspector might be capable of using past and present tenses properly, and indeed generally have some level of competence in the use of the english language


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 7, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Basement kitchen and large outside eating area next to the market. Anyone know where this is going?


I read on a press release that it's opening at, 1 station road.


----------



## Winot (Dec 7, 2014)

teuchter said:


> You'd think a Chief Inspector might be capable of using past and present tenses properly, and indeed generally have some level of competence in the use of the english language



I wondered if it was transcribed. Either that or he's 6.


----------



## se5 (Dec 7, 2014)

I see the Boris buses are coming to Brixton (well nearish) - the 137 route will run with the new routemasters. According to Tfl -https://www.tfl.gov.uk/info-for/media/press-releases/2014/december/route-137-to-be-served-by-new-routemaster-buses - they started bringing them in yesterday and the whole route will be using the new buses by the end of December


----------



## Smick (Dec 8, 2014)

I've found the Boris buses to be great. Do they hold more people than the normal bus? Bigger buses with fewer journeys for the same amount of people would be good for Brixton.


----------



## T & P (Dec 8, 2014)

Given how busy the bus stops opposite H&M are at most times, every bus route serving them should be upgraded to Routemasters. It takes fucking ages for a bus to load up through just one door.


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 8, 2014)

T & P said:


> Given how busy the bus stops opposite H&M are at most times, every bus route serving them should be upgraded to Routemasters. It takes fucking ages for a bus to load up through just one door.


They are not Routemasters.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 8, 2014)

happyshopper said:


> They are not Routemasters.


Nu-Routemasters?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> I've found the Boris buses to be great. Do they hold more people than the normal bus? Bigger buses with fewer journeys for the same amount of people would be good for Brixton.


Same capacity as a regular double decker, but (in theory) quicker to fill and empty cos of the two staircases.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2014)

This was a poignant day in 2005. 






Farewell to Routemaster Buses: the final day.


----------



## Onket (Dec 8, 2014)

Only seems like 5 minutes ago, that does!


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> So yes Impact Hubs are in a parallel universe.


Their wi-fi password is unprintably aspirational.


----------



## EastEnder (Dec 8, 2014)

Onket said:


> Only seems like 5 minutes ago, that does!


Have you also noticed how young policemen seem these days?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 8, 2014)

Winot said:


> I wondered if it was transcribed. Either that or he's 6.


Maybe both?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> Have you also noticed how young policemen seem these days?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> I've found the Boris buses to be great. Do they hold more people than the normal bus? Bigger buses with fewer journeys for the same amount of people would be good for Brixton.


except very stuffy, less legroom, the back door's fucking shit...


----------



## Rushy (Dec 8, 2014)

editor said:


> This was a poignant day in 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really struggling to believe that's 9 years ago. Ouch.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Really struggling to believe that's 9 years ago. Ouch.


how time flies when you're enjoying yourself.


----------



## Onket (Dec 8, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Really struggling to believe that's 9 years ago. Ouch.


Have you got me on ignore as well?!


----------



## Rushy (Dec 8, 2014)

Onket said:


> Have you got me on ignore as well?!


Yes. I'm tired of commenting on posts only to find that you have already commented on them.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 8, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Nu-Routemasters?


Have you seen the Nu Tube yet?


----------



## leanderman (Dec 8, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> except very stuffy, less legroom, the back door's fucking shit...



And the engines do not meet forthcoming emissions standards:

http://www.mayorwatch.co.uk/boris-defends-exempting-new-routemaster-from-clean-air-rules/


----------



## teuchter (Dec 8, 2014)

editor said:


> This was a poignant day in 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that really 9 years ago already? Wow.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Is that really 9 years ago already? Wow.


It's a bit depressing how quickly the time has gone!

Can you remember the vintage buses that ran the day before? 





http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/routemaster.html


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 8, 2014)

leanderman said:


> And the engines do not meet forthcoming emissions standards:
> 
> http://www.mayorwatch.co.uk/boris-defends-exempting-new-routemaster-from-clean-air-rules/


As long as you pay the fine you can do as you please,A lot of big lorry's and older vehicles break the emission levels but pay the penalty. If the government really cared they would ban them. I call it the "sin & pin" society, do as you like as long as you pay us.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 8, 2014)

I see there is a true culture clash on Thursday in terms of local commitments:
1. (my favourite for the time being) Housing Crisis Question Time





2. for aficionados of Impactful Hubs there is 
*Christmas Market Party!
11 December 2014 | 6:00 pm to 9:00 pm*
(using a stolen image of Bournemouth Christmas Market on their website)
[http://brixton.impacthub.net/wp-con...emouth-christmas-market-628x420-628x407.jpeg]
  3. for absolute conformists and narks, but by invitation only at St Marks Church Kennington there is:


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2014)

Onket said:


> Only seems like 5 minutes ago, that does!


Was it really 2005? Fuck me! It was only a 'couple' of years ago! 
Mind you, I still think the 90s was only the last decade....


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> Have you also noticed how young policemen seem these days?


Have you noticed how young coach drivers look these days?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 8, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I see there is a true culture clash on Thursday in terms of local commitments:
> 1. (my favourite for the time being) Housing Crisis Question Time
> 
> 
> ...


With cover versions of Mistletoe and crime, We wish you a heavy sentence, All i want for Christmas is my two weeks leave, and many more,,


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 8, 2014)

se5 said:


> I see the Boris buses are coming to Brixton (well nearish) - the 137 route will run with the new routemasters. According to Tfl -https://www.tfl.gov.uk/info-for/media/press-releases/2014/december/route-137-to-be-served-by-new-routemaster-buses - they started bringing them in yesterday and the whole route will be using the new buses by the end of December



I see from the press release it will be one person operated. So back doors will be kept closed. Does make it a bit pointless to have a new Routemaster if you cannot hop on and off.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 8, 2014)

leanderman said:


> And the engines do not meet forthcoming emissions standards:
> 
> http://www.mayorwatch.co.uk/boris-defends-exempting-new-routemaster-from-clean-air-rules/



Thats an interesting read. 

Also from same website:



> Liberal Democrat AM, Caroline Pidgeon, said: “No one disputes that the new rouemaster buses are nice to look at, but the harsh reality is that they are incredibly expensive for what they actually deliver. It seems incredible that the rollout is going ahead at such a pace when critical design faults clearly exist especially relating to ventilation for passengers.
> 
> “Most importantly it seems their very raison d’être is open to question if the only way to control costs is to make them driver only.
> 
> “If you can’t hop on and off them they are ultimatey offering nothing more for passengers than far cheaper existing hybrid buses. It is a great shame that all the publlic money that has been thrown at the new routemaster bus was not instead spent on developing buses which run entirely on electricity.”



I am surprised they have no opening windows. There were a lot of complaints last summer when it was very hot in the new routemasters. It is possible to use air conditioning. I know someone who has it in his van. It works well.  But he says it increases fuel consumption.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I see from the press release it will be one person operated. So back doors will be kept closed. Does make it a bit pointless to have a new Routemaster if you cannot hop on and off.


I've been taking the 453 a bit recently. It's an attractive bus, and comfortable. But it's not a Routemaster. It's easy to take for free though.


----------



## Onket (Dec 8, 2014)

I caught the 453 on Friday. My first ride on one of these new ones. It was alright.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 8, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I see from the press release it will be one person operated. So back doors will be kept closed. Does make it a bit pointless to have a new Routemaster if you cannot hop on and off.


In one-person operation, the back doors only open at bus stops, which does help speed up stops. Allows boarding up the front stairs and de-boarding via the rear.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2014)

I liked jumping on and off the bus as it slowed down myself.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 8, 2014)

New ones have superb suspension; very smooth ride


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 8, 2014)

and when my daughter was small conductors would help me on if I passed them the folded up pram


----------



## Manter (Dec 8, 2014)

Crispy said:


> In one-person operation, the back doors only open at bus stops, which does help speed up stops. Allows boarding up the front stairs and de-boarding via the rear.


De-boarding?! What is wrong with the word 'alighting'. Or even 'getting off'


----------



## Smick (Dec 8, 2014)

Well I'm an Ulsterman and I'm glad to see that at least Wright's are making something that somebody, somewhere wants. So fuck all of you who don't like the new Routemaster, regardless of how logical your dislike is.

I like:

The round headlights
The asymmetric front
The diagonal staircase window
The fact it is made in Ballymena
The three doors
The engine which is silent when driving along and suddenly revs up when the bus is stopped at a bus stop.
The white destination signs instead of the normal yellow in London.

Wright Routemasters for the win.


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> Well I'm an Ulsterman and I'm glad to see that at least Wright's are making something that somebody, somewhere wants. So fuck all of you who don't like the new Routemaster, regardless of how logical your dislike is.



It's not a Routemaster.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 8, 2014)

Manter said:


> 'alighting'


>_<

THERE's the word


----------



## Crispy (Dec 8, 2014)

Wright already make lots of non-NewRT London buses. This model is really a Gemini with another staircase bolted on the back.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 8, 2014)

Do all the alleged faults listed above also apply to the standard "Gemini" ones, then?


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2014)

Some pics from Babar Luck's show at Offline on Friday.





















http://www.urban75.org/offline/offline-dj-night-5-dec-2014.html


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 9, 2014)

New cafe alert....

The old estate agents on Brixton Hill (next to Follicles hairdresser, just up from Nisa) that's been closed for ages has just opened as a cafe selling cakes, coffee and sandwiches

First reports from Mr Sparkybird "I'm worried for my waistline...." (Edit to add - this should be seen as a good thing - coffee and sarnie voted excellent!)

Open from 7am to 4pm


----------



## leanderman (Dec 9, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> New cafe alert....
> 
> The old estate agents on Brixton Hill (next to Follicles hairdresser, just up from Nisa) that's been closed for ages has just opened as a cafe selling cakes, coffee and sandwiches
> 
> ...



Wow. That strip needs some help


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2014)

Alex Holland has started a new venture:
Get Drunk On Tea this December – Tea and Alcohol comes to Brixton Cornercopia


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 10, 2014)

This is on for only a short time until the 20th Dec




> *The Making Freedom exhibition opens on Tuesday 9 December until Saturday 20 December for a limited time only. *
> 
> _Making Freedom_ celebrates the 1838 Emancipation of nearly a million Africans in the Caribbean. It tells the stories of how liberty was won on the 1st August and how African women re-united the African family disbanded by enslavers in the previous 200 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 11, 2014)

Ritzy Living Wage T shirts for sale


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Ritzy Living Wage T shirts for sale


Already have one!


----------



## Onket (Dec 11, 2014)

Looks like there's plenty of slots left at the shit branded lager's Ice Bar if people have got an hour and a half to spare in the daytime next week and want to see what all the fuss is about. Looks like 'no purchase necessary' too, although that might change. 

http://www.coorslight.co.uk/icebar/london


----------



## Greebo (Dec 11, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Ritzy Living Wage T shirts for sale


That link doesn't go to the page which sells the T shirts  

Have you got a more direct link please?  That site is a nightmare to search.


----------



## Black Halo (Dec 11, 2014)

Greebo said:


> That link doesn't go to the page which sells the T shirts
> 
> Have you got a more direct link please?  That site is a nightmare to search.


http://livingstafflivingwage.tictail.com/product/living-t-shirt


----------



## Greebo (Dec 11, 2014)

Black Halo said:


> http://livingstafflivingwage.tictail.com/product/living-t-shirt


Thanks.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 11, 2014)

I saw a policeman in Brixton this morning with a full on almost chest length hipster beard. 

/aren'tpolicemenlookingyoungerthesedayetc.


----------



## Winot (Dec 11, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> I saw a policeman in Brixton this morning with a full on almost chest length hipster beard.
> 
> /aren'tpolicemenlookingyoungerthesedayetc.



People joke that if you make a fashion faux pas you'll be arrested by the hipster police but it seems it's a real risk.


----------



## Onket (Dec 11, 2014)

Anyone know where I can get the cheapest Dragon Stout in Brixton?  Seems to vary quite a bit. 

Also, would be good if anyone knows somewhere that might do me a deal on a crate. 

Cheers.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 11, 2014)

Onket said:


> Anyone know where I can get the cheapest Dragon Stout in Brixton?  Seems to vary quite a bit.
> 
> Also, would be good if anyone knows somewhere that might do me a deal on a crate.
> 
> Cheers.


Tesco perhaps.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> I saw a policeman in Brixton this morning with a full on almost chest length hipster beard.
> 
> /aren'tpolicemenlookingyoungerthesedayetc.


I just saw him strut by down Coldharbour Lane. Thought he might have been going to the Shrub & Shuttah.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 11, 2014)

Onket said:


> Anyone know where I can get the cheapest Dragon Stout in Brixton?  Seems to vary quite a bit.
> 
> Also, would be good if anyone knows somewhere that might do me a deal on a crate.
> 
> Cheers.



I strongly recommend Beers of Europe. 

24 bottles of Dragon, delivered in 24 hours, for £49.

http://www.beersofeurope.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?cat=0&q=Dragon

Tesco looks cheaper though.

Or this

http://www.drinksupermarket.com/dragon-stout-jamaican-stout-nrb-bottle-24x284ml-case/


----------



## Manter (Dec 11, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I strongly recommend Beers of Europe.
> 
> 24 bottles of Dragon, delivered in 24 hours, for £49.
> 
> ...


 we stumbled across their store in Norfolk last week. Essentially an aircraft hanger full of beer. The Northerner was in heaven.... / derail


----------



## Rushy (Dec 11, 2014)

Discussion on problems encountered by music venues from noise complaints coming up on R4 - You and Yours


----------



## leanderman (Dec 11, 2014)

Manter said:


> we stumbled across their store in Norfolk last week. Essentially an aircraft hanger full of beer. The Northerner was in heaven.... / derail



It's amazing. Ordered 60 different Belgian beers a fortnight ago and they arrived 21 hours later.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 11, 2014)

Manter said:


> we stumbled across their store in Norfolk last week. Essentially an aircraft hanger full of beer. The Northerner was in heaven.... / derail


They're good for cider too.


----------



## Manter (Dec 11, 2014)

. Imagine four times this


----------



## Onket (Dec 11, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I strongly recommend Beers of Europe.
> 
> 24 bottles of Dragon, delivered in 24 hours, for £49.
> 
> ...


Just nipped in the place opposite the Hoot and he will do me a crate of 24 for £32. 

He sells it for £1.40 a bottle so it's not much of a saving but lots of other places are £1.49 upwards (including tesco, SarfLondoner).


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 11, 2014)

Onket said:


> Just nipped in the place opposite the Hoot and he will do me a crate of 24 for £32.
> 
> He sells it for £1.40 a bottle so it's not much of a saving but lots of other places are £1.49 upwards (including tesco, SarfLondoner).


I did say perhaps  Then again it's not something that will draw in the Wine guzzlers hence no discount.


----------



## Onket (Dec 11, 2014)

Wine guzzlers?


----------



## Dan U (Dec 11, 2014)

wonder how many bottles will be left after you've lugged a crate home on the train Onket!


----------



## Onket (Dec 11, 2014)

Looks as bad as the 'artist's impression'!-


----------



## Dan U (Dec 11, 2014)

Onket said:


> Looks as bad as the 'artist's impression'!-



fairly sure i went on that ride on Brighton Pier.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 11, 2014)

Onket said:


> Wine guzzlers?


Wine drinkers,


----------



## Onket (Dec 11, 2014)

Just nipped in to Tesco to check the price and it's £1.39 so I got a couple of bottles for the train home.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 11, 2014)

Onket said:


> Looks as bad as the 'artist's impression'!-













Wait till UKIP hear about this


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 11, 2014)

It's a lot bigger than the artists impression implied - it's huge!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 11, 2014)

If its a big bar selling beer - why do you need to book?

Standing in a cold bar drinking cold beer on a cold day- why?  am I missing the point?


----------



## Onket (Dec 11, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> If its a big bar selling beer - why do you need to book?
> 
> Standing in a cold bar drinking cold beer on a cold day- why?  am I missing the point?


Almost certainly.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 11, 2014)

So it's not going to be actual ice on the outside and inside then?


----------



## Smick (Dec 11, 2014)

I was recently on the roof terrace of the Prince of Wales, drinking £4.80 pints of Heineken from plastic glasses. It was freezing cold, some of the heaters weren't working. It was miserable.

I think you're absolutely right friendofdorothy


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2014)

Smick said:


> I was recently on the roof terrace of the Prince of Wales, drinking £4.80 pints of Heineken from plastic glasses. It was freezing cold, some of the heaters weren't working. It was miserable.


What on earth made you go there?!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2014)

Smick said:


> I was recently on the roof terrace of the Prince of Wales, drinking £4.80 pints of Heineken from plastic glasses. It was freezing cold, some of the heaters weren't working. It was miserable.
> 
> I think you're absolutely right friendofdorothy


and what on earth made you stay for more than one?


----------



## Onket (Dec 11, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> So it's not going to be actual ice on the outside and inside then?


I was surprised at this too.


----------



## Smick (Dec 11, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> and what on earth made you stay for more than one?


I was meeting friends there. I wanted to pack up and go elsewhere but there were others coming and we couldn't get in touch with all of them so hung around until the others showed up.


----------



## Manter (Dec 11, 2014)

Smick said:


> I was meeting friends there. I wanted to pack up and go elsewhere but there were others coming and we couldn't get in touch with all of them so hunny hung around until the others showed up.


It is an oddly shit bar. It has so much potential- great building, great location- but is somehow just rubbish


----------



## T & P (Dec 12, 2014)

They'll be raiding The Albert


Manter said:


> It is an oddly shit bar. It has so much potential- great building, great location- but is somehow just rubbish


indeed. A few years ago I had a mate and his gf descend on us with 24 hrs notice on NYE. We ended up at the current-time incarnation of Dex/ POW. It was utter shite.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2014)

Tis veh wet out there tonight. I had an ace night in the Albert, followed by a real fun Eastenders themed cabaret in Kaff and then a bit of a dance at the Dogstar. All free entry


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Greebo (Dec 12, 2014)

Greebo said:


> This is your chance to ask the big questions on local housing & regeneration.
> 
> Free entry
> 
> ...


Twittered coverage of last night here.  http://www.singleaspect.org.uk/?p=16735


----------



## colacubes (Dec 12, 2014)

Someone's given the statue at the station a festive makeover


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2014)

There seems to be an awful lot of police cars hurtling up Coldharbour Lane towards Camberwell at the moment.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 12, 2014)

Lots in Vauxhall Park too today - well, more than usual.


----------



## Manter (Dec 13, 2014)

Any idea where I could find a short term let for Jan and poss February? We need some building work done that we may have to move out for. The estate agents have them on their books, but the issue is we have a cat that'd need to come too.... (Plus a £400 admin charge is a little offensive!)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2014)

se5 said:


> I see the Boris buses are coming to Brixton (well nearish) - the 137 route will run with the new routemasters. According to Tfl -https://www.tfl.gov.uk/info-for/media/press-releases/2014/december/route-137-to-be-served-by-new-routemaster-buses - they started bringing them in yesterday and the whole route will be using the new buses by the end of December



Ah, that will explain why I saw one at the Brixton garage then


----------



## Winot (Dec 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Any idea where I could find a short term let for Jan and poss February? We need some building work done that we may have to move out for. The estate agents have them on their books, but the issue is we have a cat that'd need to come too.... (Plus a £400 admin charge is a little offensive!)



Our friends stayed here for a couple of weeks when they were having work done:

http://www.dalyellroad.com

Not sure how pricing compares with short term lets but it was very good apparently.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Any idea where I could find a short term let for Jan and poss February? We need some building work done that we may have to move out for. The estate agents have them on their books, but the issue is we have a cat that'd need to come too.... (Plus a £400 admin charge is a little offensive!)


What / when are you looking for? Budget?


----------



## Manter (Dec 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> What / when are you looking for? Budget?


Will PM you


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2014)

You might find an Airbnb rent too.

Also: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/finding-...ostel-bb-and-guest-house-accommodation-guide/


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2014)

Some pics from my wanders: 
















More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/12/brixton-scenes-beer-hip-hop-eastenders-and-christmas-singalongs/


----------



## gabi (Dec 13, 2014)

Having just been through this short term let thing, dont bother with airbnb. It's fucking expensive and we got thrown out after a few hours for having a small dog. I gather screaming, awful, shitting toddlers are acceptable though. People really are fuckwits.

I hate to admit it but we ended up going through Foxtons. Paid 420 quid and 330 a week, but its a fairly nice, pet friendly place. Otherwise try gumtree. But yeh, the pet thing is the killer. It limits options severely.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 13, 2014)

This shop on Coldharbour Lane is beyond parody. In spite of its name, three pretentious baby bibs and two retro dresses seemed to be the limit of its stock


----------



## Rushy (Dec 13, 2014)

gabi said:


> Having just been through this short term let thing, dont bother with airbnb. It's fucking expensive and we got thrown out after a few hours for having a small dog. I gather screaming, awful, shitting toddlers are acceptable though. People really are fuckwits.


Was there nothing about pets in the contract?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd have thought if you were travelling with an animal it would be something you'd check about with the hosts/owners first.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2014)

Also, I don't think airbnb should be written off due to one experience. I've stayed some good places very inexpensively via airbnb.


----------



## Smick (Dec 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Any idea where I could find a short term let for Jan and poss February? We need some building work done that we may have to move out for. The estate agents have them on their books, but the issue is we have a cat that'd need to come too.... (Plus a £400 admin charge is a little offensive!)


I've got a friend who has hired a flat in Brixton to get in to the catchment of a school. I could ask if she is interested in a sub let to offset some costs. As far as I know it is sitting empty.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2014)

Smick said:


> I've got a friend who has hired a flat in Brixton to get in to the catchment of a school.


*popcorn etc*


----------



## Greebo (Dec 13, 2014)

Smick said:


> I've got a friend who has hired a flat in Brixton to get in to the catchment of a school. I could ask if she is interested in a sub let to offset some costs. As far as I know it is sitting empty.


Liked for the offer, not for catchment area shenanigans; in an ideal world they wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 13, 2014)

Living Wage demo today:

Good article here

The TUC and Green Party support £10 hour minimum wage. Fast Food Rights.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Liked for the offer, not for catchment area shenanigans; in an ideal world they wouldn't be necessary.


Are they "necessary"?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2014)

Smick said:


> I've got a friend who has hired a flat in Brixton to get in to the catchment of a school. I could ask if she is interested in a sub let to offset some costs. As far as I know it is sitting empty.


Jesus fucking Christ. How wrong is that? So many levels of wrongness.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 13, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Jesus fucking Christ. How wrong is that? So many levels of wrongness.


Agreed.
One perfectly good home staying empty, in an area where people are desperate for somewhere to live.
Otherwise good people (I hope) lying to get their chldren into a better/nicer school.
Schools not being equally good (let alone perceived as equally good).
People with enough money being able to push in front of others with less money in order to have a better chance of getting their own way.
Parents being so focussed on getting their children into a *good* school that they're willing to set a bad example to their children when it comes to integrity.


----------



## Smick (Dec 13, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Jesus fucking Christ. How wrong is that? So many levels of wrongness.


I was lucky not to need to do that, and couldn't afford to even if I wanted to, but I've always said that there's no low I wouldn't sink to if I thought it was for the good of my kids.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2014)

I know it's easy for me to say, but I think that's so selfish. Immoral, even.


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I know it's easy for me to say, but I think that's so selfish. Immoral, even.


I agree. If catchment areas are so important and you can afford to rent a flat and leave it empty, then you can afford to move house.


----------



## Smick (Dec 13, 2014)

But when the government department in charge of education is publishing league tables, which I think happened this week, people will want their kids to be going to as high up school as possible.

It's largely a vicious circle. I wonder if the schools actively discourage it or investigate it. A school full of rich kids will have better fundraising, better facilities, better league table results through those facilities, more people wanting to get kids in, more money coming in to the school.


----------



## Smick (Dec 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> I agree. If catchment areas are so important and you can afford to rent a flat and leave it empty, then you can afford to move house.


Not really. A grand a month, £12k for the year while you get accepted, same price as one year in a private school but hopefully seven or fourteen years of education of a similar standard. And not everyone wants to live in Sudbourne Rd.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2014)

Smick said:


> But when the government department in charge of education is publishing league tables, which I think happened this week, people will want their kids to be going to as high up school as possible.
> 
> It's largely a vicious circle. I wonder if the schools actively discourage it or investigate it. A school full of rich kids will have better fundraising, better facilities, better league table results through those facilities, more people wanting to get kids in, more money coming in to the school.


So it's just as unfair a system as grammar schools/comprehensive schools and the private schools.
Things would be better if all schools were under LEA control and equally funded, no league tables, and everyone going to the local school.


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2014)

Smick said:


> Not really. A grand a month, £12k for the year while you get accepted, same price as one year in a private school but hopefully seven or fourteen years of education of a similar standard. And not everyone wants to live in Sudbourne Rd.


You said there was no low you'd sink to.

If catchment area is the important thing, move.

Can't have it both ways.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2014)

Tbh I think it's the fact that the flat is empty that's the wrongest thing here. Aside from the fact that it's immoral to have a perfectly good flat empty while there are people still on the streets, you must be stinking fucking rich if you can afford NOT to rent it out.
Tell them I'll look after it for £400 a month, Smick . Just don't tell them anything I've said here


----------



## Smick (Dec 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> You said there was no low you'd sink to.
> 
> If catchment area is the important thing, move.
> 
> Can't have it both ways.


I haven't had to move, or rent out a flat, and am delighted with the school my daughter goes to. And hope to send my son there when he is old enough. To be honest, I couldn't afford my flat if I didn't already live here.

There are loads of things that I'm opposed in theory that I'd probably do. I don't like the idea of private healthcare but when my daughter was born with a condition that needed two operations before the age of 2, MRIs, numerous general anaesthetics, consultant visits, I managed to get the family on to my work BUPA before she was a month old. Doing a swift one on BUPA as well as getting to the front of the queue to see doctors, private room in the Portland Hospital. But fuck it. It was my daughter. I'll put my morality aside until she is ok and then have a wee think about it later.

I won't judge anyone as I will sink just as low and tell myself it's ok.


----------



## Smick (Dec 13, 2014)

Just realised that I can edit my post and the ' like' doesn't go away.

So I could write the thing most offensive to orang utan and it will have Orang Utan likes this at the bottom.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2014)

Smick said:


> Just realised that I can edit my post and the ' like' doesn't go away.
> 
> So I could write the thing most offensive to orang utan and it will have Orang Utan likes this at the bottom.


Heh, I did that with a poll once. I was just liking that post cos I understand your point of view. I just don't agree with it.


----------



## Smick (Dec 13, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Heh, I did that with a poll once. I was just liking that post cos I understand your point of view. I just don't agree with it.


I don't know whether you've found yourself in a similar situation though.

 The funny thing is that, in spite of what I have said above, I find myself judging those who have done things which I would have put as not as immoral as private healthcare, or borderline insurance fraud.

And my friend's actions are not so bad as she's a really nice girl.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 13, 2014)

Smick said:


> Just realised that I can edit my post and the ' like' doesn't go away.
> 
> So I could write the thing most offensive to orang utan and it will have Orang Utan likes this at the bottom.



I will like posts if I think they are interesting to read. I use "like" function in a broad way. 

I can understand where you are coming from. This country is not an easy one to get by in. Met someone I know who moved to Holland a while back. Its totally different there. Most people live in some kind of social housing for example. Its the norm. And she said it all well built and maintained. Housing is not like it is here. 

As for schools. League tables are one of the most corrosive things to do to education. Makes education into a competitive market. Reminded me of section I read of Danny Dorlings book "Injustice: why social inequality exists" about education. Up to 70s there was move to educate all. His argument is that increasing move to equality in society post war in the major industrial countries was gradually seen as a threat by those with most to lose. This led to re introduction of testing and competition between schools. With insidious idea of differences of ability being related to class. Even if this is denied publicly. Article based on that section of the book here.

His argument throughout his book is that most things are socially based. ie education and knowledge are collective efforts. Its through collective efforts that individual freedom is ensured. Not through dog eat dog competition. Basically a Marxist notion of freedom. 

I am not a great one for morality. People have to get by. Its the system that needs changing.

Marx for example, who I have read recently, never worked as such. Lived off Engels whose family ran a successful capitalist business. Without handouts from Engels he would never have written Das Capital. 
http://www.sasi.group.shef.ac.uk/publications/2010/Dorling_2010-03_Soundings.pdf


----------



## big kahuna (Dec 14, 2014)

By using your financial muscle to rent temporarily in a school catchment area and therefore game the system, you have to remember you are denying someone else a place at the school, maybe a family that has lived in the area for many years, maybe in social housing, maybe a child who in the broader scheme of things really needs that school place more than yours does. Maybe also not, of course, but you never know and for me, that's what's objectionable about it.

(I'm talking specifically about people who already own their own homes but rent another short-term for that sole purpose. I don't have a problem with people who buy in catchment areas if they are fortunate enough to be able to afford it, or who rent accommodation long-term.)

For those reasons I don't think the analogy with private healthcare is quite right - if you pay to go private you're not theoretically denying anything to anyone they aren't already entitled to.

If you can afford to rent an empty flat for a year you can also afford to support your child's education in lots of other ways - tutors, after-school clubs, etc. An aspiring school could benefit greatly from having organised, proactive parents and well-supported kids in it - join the PTA and/or the governors and work with the school to help raise its standards. And if that fails you are always free to join the waiting list for your preferred school, where places will come up sooner or later.

We know parents who have gone down both these routes, with varying degrees of success. And in fact, several of those who gamed the system have actually ended up quite unhappy with the schools they went to such lengths to get their kids into. (That gave us a tremendous feeling of schadenfreude)

I doubt there are many issues in life that tell you more about people deep down, to be honest.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 14, 2014)

big kahuna said:


> By using your financial muscle to rent temporarily in a school catchment area and therefore game the system, you have to remember you are denying someone else a place at the school, maybe a family that has lived in the area for many years, maybe in social housing, maybe a child who in the broader scheme of things really needs that school place more than yours does. Maybe also not, of course, but you never know and for me, that's what's objectionable about it.
> 
> (I'm talking specifically about people who already own their own homes but rent another short-term for that sole purpose. I don't have a problem with people who buy in catchment areas if they are fortunate enough to be able to afford it, or who rent accommodation long-term.)



Buying into catchment areas is imo "gaming the system" as you put it. It helps to push up house prices and potentially pushes out the children of the family who lived in the area when they grow up. 

It also is not an option that the less well off can use. So its hardly a level playing field to "game" on. 

Get rid of league tables, bring in Comprehensive education and abolish private school system. That is what would stop this "gaming" of the system.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 14, 2014)

What I don't get is why there seems to be a common view that doing things for the sake of your kids gets some kind of moral free pass.

As far as I can see, saying "there's no low I wouldn't sink to for the good of my kids" just means "there's no low I wouldn't sink to". 

It's just a kind of special pleading.


----------



## Smick (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah, you're right. I think the only tests of my principles have been the health insurance, which I have never given up in spite of the last two years with no need for it, and getting a car while living in London, which I told myself was necessary due to having our first child. Also, putting a telly in our bedroom, I'd never had one in 34 years 'but it's the kids make it necessary'.

So while I have morals and principles, I'm just looking for an excuse not to stick by them.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Smick said:


> Yeah, you're right. I think the only tests of my principles have been the health insurance, which I have never given up in spite of the last two years with no need for it,


Tell me more - do you mean that if you weren't in mint condition you could have a doctor's appointment same day, likewise prescriptions. Or is is just you would have your hernia done in a BUPA hospital at short notice rather than waiting 6 weeks to go to Kings with us riff-raff?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 14, 2014)

well, now i know the people who will stamp on my kids' necks to give their kids a leg up.


----------



## Smick (Dec 14, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Tell me more - do you mean that if you weren't in mint condition you could have a doctor's appointment same day, likewise prescriptions. Or is is just you would have your hernia done in a BUPA hospital at short notice rather than waiting 6 weeks to go to Kings with us riff-raff?


As I said, my daughter was born with an issue and we were able to see doctors at a time which suited us with next to no delay. The doctors were fairly fancy, like the neurologist who treated David Cameron's son, in the London Clinic, which counts JFK as a former private patient. And when we had a week's stay in a hospital, it was in a private room with a choice of meals delivered to the room for child and parent.

I hadn't taken it up as I was opposed to private healthcare but when my daughter was born and it was apparent that we were going to benefit from this, I was able to apply and because she was less than a month old, it wasn't seen as a pre-existing condition, although I was essentially taking insurance against an event which had already happened.

If I were to get a hernia, I expect I'd go to the gp who will refer me to a consultant, trained on taxpayers' money, in a fancy room in Harley Street or London Bridge, and then the op would be done in a posh hospital and I'd have my own room.

And doctors' receptionists would ask "When would you like to come in?" rather than getting an appointment sent to me.

Shocking that such a disparity in both systems exists, but there is always something which will test your principals.


----------



## big kahuna (Dec 14, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Buying into catchment areas is imo "gaming the system" as you put it. It helps to push up house prices and potentially pushes out the children of the family who lived in the area when they grow up.
> 
> It also is not an option that the less well off can use. So its hardly a level playing field to "game" on.
> 
> Get rid of league tables, bring in Comprehensive education and abolish private school system. That is what would stop this "gaming" of the system.



I can see where you are coming from but the reason most primary schools still use catchment areas is that no one has come up with a better workable solution. The lottery system in Brighton for secondary school places is good, but primaries are different - small kids need dropping off and picking up from school so it is much more desirable for them to live as locally as possible.

Everyone has to live somewhere and if you were trying to buy a house you would be mad not to at least think about local schools, if that were an issue for you. And wouldn't abolishing private schools just magnify the problem for all the same reasons we're discussing? Like it or not, some people are always going to want to throw vast amounts of money at their kids education. Private schools themselves could do something to justify their laughable 'charitable' statuses and offer many more free places to less well-off local kids, in my view.

I totally agree with you about league tables though. If people were not urged to view state education as some mad capitalist investment-outcome transaction, we'd have a much better, more rounded education system.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 14, 2014)

big kahuna said:


> The lottery system in Brighton for secondary school places is good, but primaries are different - small kids need dropping off and picking up from school so it is much more desirable for them to live as locally as possible.



In Lambeth, a primary lottery would be feasible because schools are so close to each other.

Possibly surprisingly, the majority of catchment fraud at Sudbourne is not done by the 'middle classes'.


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 14, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Possibly surprisingly, the majority of catchment fraud at Sudbourne is not done by the 'middle classes'.



It would be helpful to have a bit of evidence to support such a statement.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 14, 2014)

happyshopper said:


> It would be helpful to have a bit of evidence to support such a statement.



Admin worker at the school told me this. Plus my kids go there. The main scam is using the address of a relative.


----------



## big kahuna (Dec 14, 2014)

leanderman said:


> In Lambeth, a primary lottery would be feasible because schools are so close to each other.


A primary lottery would be a problem because of the elongated shape of Lambeth borough. People in West Norwood might get allocated school places in Waterloo, which is 5 or 6 miles away.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 14, 2014)

big kahuna said:


> A primary lottery would be a problem because of the elongated shape of Lambeth borough. People in West Norwood might get allocated school places in Waterloo, which is 5 or 6 miles away.



That would be ridiculous.

Instead, children assigned at random to one of the three or four nearest, walkable schools. With sibling 'rights'.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 14, 2014)

What baffles me about renting a flat to get into a primary school is that a huge part of school life is based in and around the school - the other families of the kids in the class live near by, there are after school clubs, and so on. So to get the most out of your good school, it's best to live near it, at least for the first few years while friendships are being made, both between the kids and yourselves and the other parents. This is like playing the system and then shutting yourself out of it, all at the same time.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 14, 2014)

clandestino said:


> What baffles me about renting a flat to get into a primary school is that a huge part of school life is based in and around the school <snip>


Not just that, but the younger children often seem so tired on their way home that it seems cruel (not to mention stupid) to make them travel (often by bus in this area) further than they must to get to and from school.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 14, 2014)

clandestino said:


> What baffles me about renting a flat to get into a primary school is that a huge part of school life is based in and around the school - the other families of the kids in the class live near by, there are after school clubs, and so on. So to get the most out of your good school, it's best to live near it, at least for the first few years while friendships are being made, both between the kids and yourselves and the other parents. This is like playing the system and then shutting yourself out of it, all at the same time.


Not really. The closest school to my house is Sudbourne and it would be a rare year when it fell inside the catchment area.


----------



## Winot (Dec 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Not really. The closest school to my house is Sudbourne and it would be a rare year when it fell inside the catchment area.



Quite. We live on Hayter Road at the opposite end to the school entrance and didn't get in. We're talking a few hundred metres difference.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 14, 2014)

Brixton Buzz article on the Living Wage demo on Saturday.


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm with Smick 

I don't have kids but I'd probably throw out my morals with the trash too.

Interestingly, that sentence works just as well if you transpose "kids" and "morals"


----------



## Black Halo (Dec 15, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Brixton Buzz article on the Living Wage demo on Saturday.


Maybe I'm being slow and you're trying to make a point but the Brixton Buzz article* is here:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/12/...isit-to-non-living-wage-employers-in-brixton/

*as opposed to the Guardian article on private school pupil numbers from two and a half years ago


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 15, 2014)

I've been in Wahaka twice over the last 2 weeks. 

It really is a pleasant place to be. Looking out of those huge windows onto the street is great. 

The staff are very friendly and efficient, though it's a bit corny ("hi I'm Jim and I'll be you server") and when you order they circle your choice on your menu with a crayon as if you're too stupid to remember what you ordered. Said menu doubles as a too big place mat. 

The food is OK. They do best with the "traditional" stuff like burritos and tacos and black beans. The street food veggie choices are worst. Everything needs more salt which of course is not available on the table. 

I'd go back but I wouldn't rush back.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 15, 2014)

A new Chief exec for Lambeth. Full Council expected to endorse Bolton Council's Chief Exec Sean Harriss when it meets on Thursday.

Busy in-tray...


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 15, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I've been in Wahaka twice over the last 2 weeks.
> 
> It really is a pleasant place to be. Looking out of those huge windows onto the street is great.
> 
> ...



They have an interesting tips policy. For every table under £100 the waitress/waiter gets to keep all the tip. For every table over £100, the server has to put in £4 to the kitchen staff and then they keep the rest.

Sounds complicated, but the person I spoke to who works there think's it's a good system


----------



## Onket (Dec 15, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> I'm with Smick
> 
> I don't have kids but I'd probably throw out my morals with the trash too.


With the trash?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 15, 2014)

Onket said:


> With the trash?


There is a system in place for dealing with this.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I've been in Wahaka twice over the last 2 weeks.
> 
> It really is a pleasant place to be. Looking out of those huge windows onto the street is great.


Any visible signs of Railways/Bradys heritage on display inside?


----------



## Onket (Dec 15, 2014)

teuchter said:


> There is a system in place for dealing with this.


A failing system.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2014)

Some pics from the Dogstar's 20th birthday. It was blooming great DJing there!







Loved this photobomb:






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/12/brixton-dogstars-20th-birthday-party-the-view-from-the-dj-booth/


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 15, 2014)

editor said:


> Any visible signs of Railways/Bradys heritage on display inside?


Nothing I could notice


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> Nothing I could notice


Any regular DJ nights and local community events going on?


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2014)

I love the way that opening up a chain restaurant in Brixton can be spun into them bringing their product "to the heart of the community."


----------



## Onket (Dec 15, 2014)

I've been to a Wahaka somewhere else and my review would have been similar to yours, Mr Retro. Looking forward to going to this one too. The sort of reliable food you'd expect really, similar to Nandos I spose. Obviously creating much needed local jobs etc, which is good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2014)

I had a takeaway from Wahaca recently. It was delicious. I'd definitely eat there.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 15, 2014)

In Brixton Careerist Politician News: Ferndale's Cllr Prentice is a careerist politician.

Move along.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 15, 2014)

Onket said:


> The sort of reliable food you'd expect really, similar to Nandos I spose.



coincidence ?



http://www.bighospitality.co.uk/Business/Business-Profile-Wahaca


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've been to a Wahaka somewhere else and my review would have been similar to yours, Mr Retro. Looking forward to going to this one too. The sort of reliable food you'd expect really, similar to Nandos I spose. Obviously creating much needed local jobs etc, which is good.


Except Nando's is dreck and only sells chicken


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> coincidence ?
> 
> View attachment 65116
> 
> http://www.bighospitality.co.uk/Business/Business-Profile-Wahaca



Might they be 'poor staff' because they're not getting the Living Wage?


----------



## leanderman (Dec 15, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> In Brixton Careerist Politician News: Ferndale's Cllr Prentice is a careerist politician.
> 
> Move along.



Also goes against the fact of MPs becoming increasingly local: 25% with pre-existing constituency links in 1979 but 63% now (Economist.com).


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 15, 2014)

editor said:


> Any regular DJ nights and local community events going on?


I didn't look out for it to be honest. Doubt it though or we'd no doubt have heard. It's a great space for an event though.

It is what it is really. A corporate restaurant selling ok food cheaply in a really nice space. They _seem_ to be doing it more sustainably than most which is good. They are making a false play at being community minded which is bad.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 15, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I didn't look out for it to be honest. Doubt it though or we'd no doubt have heard. It's a great space for an event though.
> 
> It is what it is really. A corporate restaurant selling ok food cheaply in a really nice space. They _seem_ to be doing it more sustainably than most which is good. They are making a false play at being community minded which is bad.


A restaurant not doing DJ nights? That's shocking and an affront to The Community. This situation could never have arisen in Speedy Noodle.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 15, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I didn't look out for it to be honest. Doubt it though or we'd no doubt have heard. It's a great space for an event though.
> 
> It is what it is really. A corporate restaurant selling ok food cheaply in a really nice space. They _seem_ to be doing it more sustainably than most which is good. They are making a false play at being community minded which is bad.



Clearly they need to do more for the DJ community!


----------



## se5 (Dec 15, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Also goes against the fact of MPs becoming increasingly local: 25% with pre-existing constituency links in 1979 but 63% now (Economist.com).



I guess in places like Herefordshire Labour stand no chance and usually the local party is made up of 2-3 active members so I guess they have to look externally to that London for the candidate - besides she has probably found some connection to the area and  pledged to move there if elected. It looks like a sign of the seat's low priority that they have waited until now for the selection. She put herself forward for Tessa Jowell's seat I believe but wasnt successful


----------



## leanderman (Dec 15, 2014)

se5 said:


> I guess in places like Herefordshire Labour stand no chance and usually the local party is made up of 2-3 active members so I guess they have to look externally to that London for the candidate - besides she has probably found some connection to the area and  pledged to move there if elected. It looks like a sign of the seat's low priority that they have waited until now for the selection. She put herself forward for Tessa Jowell's seat I believe but wasnt successful



True. Except that her CV suggests no link at all, I think


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 15, 2014)

The only link is that of her fellow Ferndale Cllr, Neil Sabharwal - the Labour candidate for North Herefordshire back in 2010


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 15, 2014)

What's all this Coors ice bar in Windrush Square, then?


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2014)

teuchter said:


> A restaurant not doing DJ nights? That's shocking and an affront to The Community. This situation could never have arisen in Speedy Noodle.


Indeed. Makes you wonder why they clearly claimed that they would do such a thing in the first place.



> Wahaca Brixton will host regular DJ nights
> http://www.wahaca.co.uk/locations/brixton-2/


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> What's all this Coors ice bar in Windrush Square, then?


ll you need to know here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/12/...-ugly-promotion-for-a-multi-national-brewery/


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 15, 2014)

editor said:


> ll you need to know here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/12/...-ugly-promotion-for-a-multi-national-brewery/



Thanks, just read it.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 15, 2014)

editor said:


> Indeed. Makes you wonder why they clearly claimed that they would do such a thing in the first place.



Have you offered your DJ-ing services?


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Have you offered your DJ-ing services?


Playing trendy chain restaurants isn't quite my thing, I'm afraid.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 15, 2014)

editor said:


> Playing trendy chain restaurants isn't quite my thing, I'm afraid.


Do it in a mexican wrestlers mask under an assumed name and noone would ever know


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Do it in a mexican wrestlers mask under an assumed name and noone would ever know


Make the fee £500* and I'm in.

(*with full rider)


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 15, 2014)

editor said:


> Make the fee £500* and I'm in.
> 
> (*with full rider)



Why are "riders" called that?  I should probably just google this..


----------



## leanderman (Dec 15, 2014)

editor said:


> Playing trendy chain restaurants isn't quite my thing, I'm afraid.



Is it really that much worse than playing for trendy pub chain Antic (a property developer with 21 more outlets than Wahaca)?


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Is it really that much worse than playing for trendy pub chain Antic (a property developer with 21 more outlets than Wahaca)?


Wait. You're really asking that question?


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Why are "riders" called that?  I should probably just google this..


Did you come across this? 



> Queen requested a mud wrestling ring and wrestlers outside the dressing room for post-performance entertainment


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rider_(theater)


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 15, 2014)

editor said:


> Did you come across this?
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rider_(theater)



I hadn't (thanks for that) - but I still don't know why it's called a Rider?


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 15, 2014)

In other dining news the Brixton Road has sprung into life with the arrival of three new establishments


Fez and Barbecue has opened at last on the sight of the old City Restaurant
a few doors down from F and B there is a new takeaway wood fire pizzeria called La Pomodoro
down in the darklands by the oval Hamburguesas De Migue, which started in a van in the Jamm car park has opened a mexican burrito outlet


----------



## leanderman (Dec 15, 2014)

editor said:


> Wait. You're really asking that question?



I'll use the word 'different' instead of 'worse'.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I'll use the word 'different' instead of 'worse'.


You're bothering to carry on with this nonsense? Why? What are you trying to prove here?


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2014)

The squatting past of Clifton Mansions is being references for this £540/week flat. Cash from chaos!



> Clifton Mansions were originally built in 1896 as housing for workers at the nearby Brixton Theatre (now the Ritzy Cinema).
> The residential property had been famously squatted in the early 1990's for 10 years and was home to Turner Prize-winning artist Jeremy Deller and folk-punk band The Pogues. All now vacant, substantial refurbishment is now underway to comprise 22 self-contained apartments and 4 commercial units. The apartments will keep most of the original features set around the ultra-modern high-specification kitchens and bathrooms.
> 
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property...8;jsessionid=DD81784F179094357488C4579A7F6E79


----------



## leanderman (Dec 15, 2014)

editor said:


> You're bothering to carry on with this nonsense? Why? What are you trying to prove here?



You asked me a question. I answer them.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2014)

leanderman said:


> You asked me a question. I answer them.


OK, I can understand that you know nothing about DJing and therefore you think playing Wahaca is somehow comparable to playing the Dogstar. It's not.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 15, 2014)

editor said:


> OK, I can understand that you know nothing about DJing and therefore you think playing Wahaca is somehow comparable to playing the Dogstar. It's not.



Better.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 15, 2014)

Maybe Wahaca want to put on DJ nights but have found that the local trendy community DJs feel it is beneath them?


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Maybe Wahaca want to put on DJ nights but have found that the local trendy community DJs feel it is beneath them?


Maybe you're just posting made-up shite as your increasingly desperate quest to score cheap personal points and get a reaction continues to flounder?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 15, 2014)

Black Halo said:


> Maybe I'm being slow and you're trying to make a point but the Brixton Buzz article* is here:
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/12/...isit-to-non-living-wage-employers-in-brixton/
> 
> *as opposed to the Guardian article on private school pupil numbers from two and a half years ago



Thanks for pointing that out. Cut and pasted wrong link.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 15, 2014)

editor said:


> OK, I can understand that you know nothing about DJing and therefore you think playing Wahaca is somehow comparable to playing the Dogstar. It's not.


Same clientele i would have thought,Only difference being one's a bar the other is a restaurant.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 15, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I didn't look out for it to be honest. Doubt it though or we'd no doubt have heard. It's a great space for an event though.
> 
> It is what it is really. A corporate restaurant selling ok food cheaply in a really nice space. They _seem_ to be doing it more sustainably than most which is good. They are making a false play at being community minded which is bad.



In the rather good article in Brixton Blog a while back they told the Blog:



> But while others have avoided the debate by simply ignoring it – often at their peril – Mark and co-founder Tommi Miers have been drawing up a menu of community engagement that they hope will set them apart.
> 
> From poetry nights for local Latin American poets group SLAP, to working with local artists and architects, to fundraising for community groups, as well a whopping investment in restoring the old Railway Hotel/Brady’s Bar site to its ‘former glory’, I sense that there really is some meat to Wahaca’s claims to local integration. They’re even developing a new beer with Brixton Brewery called Lupulo.



It will be interesting to see how many of these promises will be kept in the long term. Or whether like the "meanwhile" use of the Ice Rink site all these aspirations will be watered down as time goes on.

It does, to my surprise, seem to be busy.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Same clientele i would have thought,Only difference being one's a bar the other is a restaurant.


Not entirely convinced if the clientèle is the same, but there's probably some overlap. Anyway this is a fucking ridiculous discussion because comparing a fairly quiet seated restaurant with a famous DJ venue with a mahoosive soundsystem and a jam-packed dancefloor is extra-daft, even for here.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 15, 2014)

editor said:


> Maybe you're just posting made-up shite as your increasingly desperate quest to score cheap personal points and get a reaction continues to flounder?


Maybe I'm already booked as DJ for an exclusive invite only night at Wahaca called "Teuchter's Wahaca Crismas Craca Revue"?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 15, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> In Brixton Careerist Politician News: Ferndale's Cllr Prentice is a careerist politician.
> 
> Move along.



TBF, looks like one of those constituencies in "opposition" territory that parties use to get candidates trained up as to what happens/what they can expect when they get selected for a more winnable seat.
I have a nightmare where most of south London's Labour constituencies are represented in Parliament by former Lambeth councillors.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Maybe I'm already booked as DJ for an exclusive invite only night at Wahaca called "Teuchter's Wahaca Crismas Craca Revue"?


Your opening song.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> In Brixton Careerist Politician News: Ferndale's Cllr Prentice is a careerist politician.
> Move along.


I don't begrudge her, although I do find it curious when people keep changing parties (SDP/Lib Dem/Labour in this case).

I would just like to point out that John Mann - former Town Hall ward councilor in the late 1980s is currently MP for Bassetlaw.

Similarly Joan Walley MP for stoke on Trent north used be a Lambeth Councillor, though no ward is mentioned on the web. Seems she was one of the 32 Labour councillors disqualified from office over the supplementary rate, along with Ted Knight etc. Maybe someone with a memory longer than mine can assist here.

I quite like the idea of exporting Lambeth values to Stoke on Trent, Bassetlaw and possibly even Herefordshire.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 15, 2014)

Whilst the topic is food I was reminded of the Radio 4 "Food Programme" ( you can hear the programme on the link) last Sunday which featured Lambeth:



> Feeding Britain - The story of one shop in South Yorkshire which is changing the way we think about food waste and food poverty. A year ago the Community Shop opened in Goldthorpe. It takes food which would otherwise have gone to landfill and sells it at a heavily discounted price.
> 
> Now the model is expanding. This Monday, 15th December, a new community shop is opening in Lambeth, South London. The aim is for dozens of these stores to be across the country.
> 
> This week's Food Poverty Inquiry 'Feeding Britain' recommended more of these social supermarkets. But some people do not believe that the problem of food waste should solve the problem of food poverty.



The community shop is a not for profit business. They get food form major retailers. Its food that for example has been rejected by supermarkets because the lorry was late in delivering it.

Independent article on new Community shop says that those who use it have to sign up to "help" with finding work or budgeting. Not sure sure about that. Seems a bit like workhouse mentality. Making the unfortunate justify getting cheaper food that would have been thrown away.

Lambeth Council, to there credit , are giving the premises for the new Community Shop for free.

The one in the radio programme was in old mining area. After miners strike its been area of high unemployment. A lot of poverty caused by Thatchers restructuring of the economy.

I find it unpleasant now to live in a city where there is such a disparity between well off and the rest. There is whole section of the community who cannot afford restaurants. And then there are those who struggle to afford to buy food as well.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I find it unpleasant now to live in a city where there is such a disparity between well of and the rest. There is whole section of the community who cannot afford restaurants. And then there are those who struggle to afford to buy food as well.


Yep, and it's a gap that appears to be widening in my neighbourhood.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 15, 2014)

editor said:


> Yep, and it's a gap that appears to be widening in my neighbourhood.



And across London. I have noticed a lot more homeless begging on the streets this winter. A couple of hostels that catered for homeless have closed in Soho due to cuts.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 15, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> And across London. I have noticed a lot more homeless begging on the streets this winter. A couple of hostels that catered for homeless have closed in Soho due to cuts.


Half a lifetime ago I can remember seeing hardly any beggars at all, it's not that way now.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 16, 2014)

editor said:


> OK, I can understand that you know nothing about DJing and therefore you think playing Wahaca is somehow comparable to playing the Dogstar. It's not.


The point being that you  dismissed Wahaca as a chain restaurant.


----------



## oryx (Dec 16, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Half a lifetime ago I can remember seeing hardly any beggars at all, it's not that way now.



I remember going to New York in 1987 and seeing beggars/street homeless people with polystyrene cups and 'Homeless & Hungry' type signs and was quite shocked as I hadn't seen anything like that in England. Within a year or two you were seeing them in London.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2014)

Ms T said:


> The point being that you  dismissed Wahaca as a chain restaurant.


I didn't "dismiss" them as a chain restaurant - it's an accurate description. They have fifteen branches and growing - including one in Bluewater - with plans to open yet more in 2015, and they turned over over £22m last year.

Why was the Dogstar even being mentioned? Oh, I know why. It's because I played there on the weekend and people just luuuurve to make it personal.

The _actual _point I was discussing was that playing a small restaurant full of people enjoying "street food" is hardly comparable to playing a well known and jam packed packed night club with a massive sound system.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2014)

oryx said:


> I remember going to New York in 1987 and seeing beggars/street homeless people with polystyrene cups and 'Homeless & Hungry' type signs and was quite shocked as I hadn't seen anything like that in England. Within a year or two you were seeing them in London.


I'm just writing a piece about the Norwood and Brixton foodbank for B Buzz. The numbers of people using them are soaring.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 16, 2014)

editor said:


> I didn't "dismiss" them as a chain restaurant - it's an accurate description. They have fifteen branches and growing - including one in Bluewater - with plans to open yet more in 2015, and they turned over over £22m last year.
> 
> Why was the Dogstar even being mentioned? Oh, I know why. It's because I played there on the weekend and people just luuuurve to make it personal.
> 
> The _actual _point I was discussing was that playing a small restaurant full of people enjoying "street food" is hardly comparable to playing a well known and jam packed packed night club with a massive sound system.



Which is exactly to say that you were missing my point, all the while launching into the usual unpleasantries: 'ridiculous', 'know-nothing' 'extra-daft, even for here'.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Which is exactly to say that you were missing my point, all the while launching into the usual unpleasantries: 'ridiculous', 'no-nothing' 'extra-daft, even for here'.


What was your point then? You asked if I'd offered my services to Wahaca and I responded, "Playing trendy chain restaurants isn't quite my thing."

*Restaurants* being key word here. I'm not a fucking restaurant DJ. I have no interest in providing soundtrack to people eating.

So perhaps _you_ missed the point.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 16, 2014)

editor said:


> What was your point then?
> 
> You asked if I'd offered my services to Wahaca and I responded, "Playing trendy chain restaurants isn't quite my thing."
> 
> *Restaurants* being key word here. I'm not a fucking restaurant DJ. I have no interest in providing soundtrack to people eating.



You used the words 'trendy' and 'chain' as well, which invited comparisons with Antic and [edited to add] it was not at all clear you were ruling out all restaurants. 

Otherwise, it seems perfectly reasonable, as you have now pointed out, for a DJ not to want to provide a soundtrack to people eating. 

This may also answer your own question as to why Wahaca has not yet had the DJ nights it promised.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Why was the Dogstar even being mentioned? Oh, I know why. It's because I played there on the weekend and people just luuuurve to make it personal.



You did write a whole post with link to news article about how you played at the dogstar at the weekend. That could be linked to it being mentioned. Just a theory though.


----------



## Smick (Dec 16, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Why are "riders" called that?  I should probably just google this..


I think that riders are traditionally put at the end of contracts or legislation. Something which isn't substantive or necessary for the event but the promoter should fulfil. And it's not just drinks or catering. It can be local lighting requests, transport etc.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 16, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I quite like the idea of exporting Lambeth values to Stoke on Trent, Bassetlaw and possibly even Herefordshire.



Possibly. But my Lambeth values are probably very different to those held by Sally Prentice 

Did we ever get to the bottom of that cheese shop gentrification quote?


----------



## 299 old timer (Dec 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> This may also answer your own question as to why Wahaca has not yet had the DJ nights it promised.



Last thing I want when checking a snack is some DJ in the corner, what is the world coming to?


----------



## Onket (Dec 16, 2014)

Funny how some things get criticism on here, and there is discussion as a result. But when other things get criticism,  there are claims that it is 'personal' or 'point scoring' etc.

Self importance?


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2014)

teuchter said:


> You did write a whole post with link to news article about how you played at the dogstar at the weekend. That could be linked to it being mentioned. Just a theory though.


Right. So everything must be linked in this general thread regardless of any actual context or connection because it's been mentioned somewhere along the line? Great stuff!


----------



## goldengraham (Dec 16, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Whilst the topic is food I was reminded of the Radio 4 "Food Programme" ( you can hear the programme on the link) last Sunday which featured Lambeth:
> 
> 
> 
> The community shop is a not for profit business. They get food form major retailers. Its food that for example has been rejected by supermarkets because the lorry was late in delivering it.



Also BBC news report from Monday here


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2014)

Update: Norwood & Brixton Foodbank sees huge rise in the hungry: volunteers and food donations needed

eme went along last night to help out - more help and food is needed.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Possibly. But my Lambeth values are probably very different to those held by Sally Prentice
> 
> Did we ever get to the bottom of that cheese shop gentrification quote?


Presumably the fact that she is no Dennis Skinner explains why she chose the SDP in the first place. However I favour degree of pluralism, and if you gave me a choice of voting for UKIP or Sally Prentis, I'm for Sally anytime!

Refresh my memory regarding Sally's cheese shop quote. I can't find anything by Googling.

Disqualifying someone from candidacy in Hereford because they don't have the correct type of London accent is prejudiced and illogical. Was there anything else which one should take into account? Not that I am (or likely to become) a Labour Party member - so it is not actually my business.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 16, 2014)

The cheese quote was something that was never substantiated. From memory it was at a planning meeting. The suggestion was that she mentioned something along the lines of 'We need more cheese shops in Brixton.' I can't find the exact online source either.

It's not her accent that I dislike. That would be a weird way of deciding who you vote for. She didn't come out of the Park email thing very well. In fact she lost her job more or less over that.

It's the tribalism and careerism that irks me slightly.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 16, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I don't begrudge her, although I do find it curious when people keep changing parties (SDP/Lib Dem/Labour in this case).


 
Because there is no significant difference in their politics, a careerist can keep on changing for their own career without ever having to say or do anything that doesn't fit into their worldview.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 16, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> Because there is no significant difference in their politics, a careerist can keep on changing for their own career without ever having to say or do anything that doesn't fit into their worldview.


Well I do remember Reg Prentice who went straight from Labour to Tory and was in both cabinets. However he was provoked - by being de-selected. A Labour form of vendetta which still persists judging by selection battles in Larkhall Ward recently.


----------



## Manter (Dec 16, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Why are "riders" called that?  I should probably just google this..


because they 'ride along' with the original contract, without changing the terms of the original contract.  its a US term and they use it more generally than in the musician/artist context we use it- they talk about legislative riders which are proposed amendments to a bill while it's going through senate; or contract riders which we would call addendums.  when I lived out there I was told it came from southern and western ranching activity- the way the contracts were set up with teams and then additional ranch hands (riders) who would join for the herding or transfer of the herd from one area to another, but I am not sure whether that is true or not, and don't know enough about the early commercial development of the US to have a view!


----------



## Manter (Dec 16, 2014)

editor said:


> What was your point then? You asked if I'd offered my services to Wahaca and I responded, "Playing trendy chain restaurants isn't quite my thing."
> 
> *Restaurants* being key word here. I'm not a fucking restaurant DJ. I have no interest in providing soundtrack to people eating.
> 
> So perhaps _you_ missed the point.


While I'm on a roll with random historical ephemera, music in restaurants has quite an interesting history.  It started being prevalent in the 1800s when women first went out socially to eat as background noise to drown out overheard conversation.  Basically women couldn't be trusted not to say something indiscrete and give away their husbands' commercial secrets over dinner, so it reduced the risk of eavesdropping.  But it came into its own during prohibition in the US, when you could go and have dinner and listen to a jazz band, to give you a reason to spend lots of time in an establishment.  What you were clearly there for, of course, was illicit liquor- but it means that many of the greatest figures in the history of American jazz provided a soundtrack for people eating.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Not entirely convinced if the clientèle is the same, but there's probably some overlap. Anyway this is a fucking ridiculous discussion because comparing a fairly quiet seated restaurant with a famous DJ venue with a mahoosive soundsystem and a jam-packed dancefloor is extra-daft, even for here.


That's fair enough,but this also tells me that you are selective in whom you choose to criticise.


----------



## bolgerp (Dec 16, 2014)

Won't someone think of the children??


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> That's fair enough,but this also tells me that you are selective in whom you choose to criticise.


Where have I criticised the clientele of Wahaca? And why?


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 16, 2014)

Brixton Road.................



that bush is growing out of the caravan roof


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks like a UFO sighting photograph....


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 16, 2014)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Looks like a UFO sighting photograph....


took from the top deck of a 133 on a shit phone camera......... sorry


----------



## 299 old timer (Dec 16, 2014)

I walked past that on Monday, hasn't it been towed away yet? Perhaps the parking wardens (usually ever so keen) didn't see it because of the cunning ivy rooftop camouflage


----------



## ricbake (Dec 16, 2014)

Presumably just pulled out of someone's garden and fly tipped on the main A23 arterial route
Lack of registration plates means its too complicated to remove


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2014)

I think I read it was an art piece. But perhaps someone was being sarcastic.


----------



## 299 old timer (Dec 16, 2014)

editor said:


> I think I read it was an art piece. But perhaps someone was being sarcastic.


Foxtons have just valued it - One bedroom urban accommodation / sought after location £750,000 ono


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 16, 2014)

ricbake said:


> Presumably just pulled out of someone's garden and fly tipped on the main A23 arterial route
> Lack of registration plates means its too complicated to remove


My theory was that it had been put there by wood elves who were driven from their homes in the bushes on Mostyn Gardens by the Oval Quarter conglomerate


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2014)

I heard that someone bought a flat in the old school opposite the Canterbury and made nearly a million by selling it a month later. Sigh.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 16, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Brixton Road.................
> 
> View attachment 65149
> 
> that bush is growing out of the caravan roof



Down here we have just discovered that - unlike other councils - Lambeth has given itself no powers to remove trailers and the like from residential roads, permit controlled or not.

Might even buy a covered trailer for our five bicycles and park it outside the front door!

A further inconsistency is that they charge £40 a day to let you park a skip in a controlled bay.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 16, 2014)

oryx said:


> I remember going to New York in 1987 and seeing beggars/street homeless people with polystyrene cups and 'Homeless & Hungry' type signs and was quite shocked as I hadn't seen anything like that in England. Within a year or two you were seeing them in London.



Yep, although there were always pockets of it in central London, even in the early '80s, at places like Lincoln's Inn Fields, Russell Square and on bits of the South Bank.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Might even buy a covered trailer for our five bicycles and park it outside the front door!


Won't that make getting in and out of the house a bit difficult ?


----------



## Rushy (Dec 16, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Won't that make getting in and out of the house a bit difficult ?


Don't be silly. You just get someone to hook their car up to it and tow it out of the way. Simples.

Oh...


----------



## leanderman (Dec 16, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Don't be silly. You just get someone to hook their car up to it and tow it out of the way. Simples.
> 
> Oh...



Good point, and what we might have to do with the four trailers - one very dangerously placed - in Josephine Avenue


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 16, 2014)

editor said:


> I heard that someone bought a flat in the old school opposite the Canterbury and made nearly a million by selling it a month later. Sigh.


I seriously doubt that is true. 1 million profit in a month? You need to back that one up.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 16, 2014)

Manter said:


> because they 'ride along' with the original contract, without changing the terms of the original contract.  its a US term and they use it more generally than in the musician/artist context we use it- they talk about legislative riders which are proposed amendments to a bill while it's going through senate; or contract riders which we would call addendums.  when I lived out there I was told it came from southern and western ranching activity- the way the contracts were set up with teams and then additional ranch hands (riders) who would join for the herding or transfer of the herd from one area to another, but I am not sure whether that is true or not, and don't know enough about the early commercial development of the US to have a view!



that's the answer I was looking for!  I wondered if it was something to do with the whole contract riding on the extra requests - but it seemed unlikely.  I like the ranch hands story best.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 16, 2014)

I was going to post that I miss the permanently parked battered old red van halfway down Brixton Road with the Man and Van painted on the side.

But it was a bloody eyesore.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I seriously doubt that is true. 1 million profit in a month? You need to back that one up.


It was £850k. Pop into the Canterbury and ask the owners and they'll tell you the full story.

This may have been the property. It sold for £1.85m
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-47502053.html


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Where have I criticised the clientele of Wahaca? And why?


I never said you criticised the clientele but you have had a pop at Wahaca for being a multi million pound business. My point being, So is Antic the Dogstar owner who's business methods leave a lot to be desired if you can believe what is written in the press/internet. I don't see you have a pop at him or his "nu" trendy incomers that frequent his premises.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Down here we have just discovered that - unlike other councils - Lambeth has given itself no powers to remove trailers and the like from residential roads, permit controlled or not.
> 
> Might even buy a covered trailer for our five bicycles and park it outside the front door!
> 
> A further inconsistency is that they charge £40 a day to let you park a skip in a controlled bay.


Sin & pin again.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I never said you criticised the clientele but you have had a pop at Wahaca for being a multi million pound business.


I just stated the facts of the matter. I'm not sure how that is having a pop.


SarfLondoner said:


> My point being, So is Antic the Dogstar owner who's business methods leave a lot to be desired if you can believe what is written in the press/internet.


Yes. And I have commented on that several times. 





editor said:


> I have mixed feeling about Antic. They're adept at legal financial shenanigans which involve bouncing back from bankruptcy more or less unscathed (and, presumably, with debtors left unpaid) and that's clearly not a good thing...


I'm playing the Ritzy workers staff party at the 414 tonight. Perhaps folks would like to have a go at them next?


----------



## Onket (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Rushy (Dec 16, 2014)

editor said:


> It was £850k. Pop into the Canterbury and ask the owners and they'll tell you the full story.
> 
> This may have been the property. It sold for £1.85m
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-47502053.html


That place was on the market at 1.85 a good three months ago. If it had sold very recently you would not expect to see the record at the land registry yet. But you would expect to see evidence of the earlier cheaper sale by now as that must have gone through before it was allegedly remarketed at 1.85. There's no record that I can see. Last land reg recorded saint johns buildings sale was 2008.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 16, 2014)

editor said:


> I just stated the facts of the matter. I'm not sure how that is having a pop.
> Yes. And I have commented on that several times. I'm playing the Ritzy workers staff party at the 414 tonight. Perhaps folks would like to have a go at them next?


You would make a good Politician the way you duck questions and spin things to suit you. Secondly i think it's great what you are doing for the Ritzy workers and the publicity you have continuously given them,Im sure most on here would agree. Your last sentence above is a cheap and insensitive shot and way off the mark.


----------



## Onket (Dec 16, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> You would make a good Politician the way you duck questions and spin things to suit you. Secondly i think it's great what you are doing for the Ritzy workers and the publicity you have continuously given them,Im sure most on here would agree. Your last sentence above is a cheap and insensitive shot and way off the mark.


This is a better response than mine, but after all these years I've not got the patience anymore.

I wonder if we'll ever be able to use the ignore function properly on these boards.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> You would make a good Politician the way you duck questions and spin things to suit you.


Yeah and I had such a big "pop at Wahaca" that you can't even find it.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2014)

Rushy said:


> That place was on the market at 1.85 a good three months ago. If it had sold very recently you would not expect to see the record at the land registry yet. But you would expect to see evidence of the earlier cheaper sale by now as that must have gone through before it was allegedly remarketed at 1.85. There's no record that I can see. Last land reg recorded saint johns buildings sale was 2008.


Only passing what I was told by a pretty dependable source. Perhaps she exaggerated but it's hardly like property developers and estate agents aren't fucking raking it in at the moment. It disgusts me.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 16, 2014)

editor said:


> It was £850k. Pop into the Canterbury and ask the owners and they'll tell you the full story.
> 
> This may have been the property. It sold for £1.85m
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-47502053.html



Surely if a place sold so soon afterwards at a considerable increase, you'd have to ask the estate agent why it had been undervalued in the first place.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 16, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Surely if a place sold so soon afterwards at a considerable increase, you'd have to ask the estate agent why it had been undervalued in the first place.



A 54 per cent discount!

ETA: There was a court case not too long ago against an estate agent who talked a vulnerable woman into pricing her house at half its £1m+ worth ... and bought it himself.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Surely if a place sold so soon afterwards at a considerable increase, you'd have to ask the estate agent why it had been undervalued in the first place.


No idea as I'm not well off  enough to be in the house buying racket, but the price hikes in Brixton Square show something of what's possible.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 16, 2014)

editor said:


> No idea as I'm not well off  enough to be in the house buying racket, but the price hikes in Brixton Square show something of what's possible.



Unfortunately the house buying racket for many people has become cheaper than private rents. The problem for most people is accessing a deposit.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 16, 2014)

Everyone,  keep your eyes peeled for this lad.  Missing from Loughborough Park..

http://www.itv.com/news/london/upda...unable-to-speak-goes-missing-in-south-london/

*Autistic teen, unable to speak, goes missing in South London*
An autistic teenager, who is unable to speak, has gone missing in South London.

19-year-old Issac Lolya, who lives in Loughborough Park in south east London, was last seen on Monday afternoon outside McDonald's in Denmark Hill.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Yeah and I had such a big "pop at Wahaca" that you can't even find it.


Perhaps to clarify all this confusion you can confirm that you have no more objection to the existence of Wahaca in Brixton than you do to the existence of the Dogstar, well recognised as a symbol and catalyst of Brixton's original, post-riots gentrification - the beginning of the process we are watching unfold at an increasing pace today.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Only passing what I was told by a pretty dependable source.


I've no doubt.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Perhaps to clarify all this confusion you can confirm that you have no more objection to the existence of Wahaca in Brixton than you do to the existence of the Dogstar, well recognised as a symbol and catalyst of Brixton's original, post-riots gentrification - the beginning of the process we are watching unfold at an increasing pace today.


The Dogstar is a long story for me - but teuchter has hit the nail on the head I am afraid.

I wish to raise a further issue. The Shrub and Shutter. This has been a bête noire here. On Monday I went to a "works outing" of a charity I am connected with at the Satay Bar. The Satay Bar charges £5 for cocktails in the happy hour and £7-8 at other times. Beers were aso available.

Suffice it to say that 8 people having starters & main course & ice cream plus drinks came to £268. I don't think that is so much different from the Shrub and Shutter. Or is it?

Where the difference comes is that the staff at the Satay are black, as are most of the patrons. In that sense I think the Satay is more representative of old Brixton - albeit at nu Brixton prices.

I am waiting for someone to stand me a night at the Shrub and Shutter, after which I may give a verdict. It does seem a bit sad that in these enlightened times the only black employees at the Shrub and Shutter are security guards.

Sign of the times I suppose.


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2014)

I was in the Satay Bar the other week and was shocked how expensive the drinks were during happy hour!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 17, 2014)

Where is this?


----------



## Winot (Dec 17, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Where the difference comes is that the staff at the Satay are black, as are most of the patrons. In that sense I think the Satay is more representative of old Brixton - albeit at nu Brixton prices.



The Satay bar is an interesting one. You are right that It has always attracted black customers, right back to the early days of gentrification. I wonder why? Anyone more au fait than I care to comment?


----------



## Winot (Dec 17, 2014)

(I have a theory BTW but it may be way off the mark)


----------



## boohoo (Dec 17, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Where is this?




Looks like near Acre Lane but I could be wrong.


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 17, 2014)

Brighton Terrace?


----------



## Rushy (Dec 17, 2014)

CH1 said:


> The Dogstar is a long story for me - but teuchter has hit the nail on the head I am afraid.


Indeed.The enthusiasm for the 20th anniversary party raised an eyebrow for me. If you want to point the finger at an event which symbolised Brixton being made more appealing to young professional types there are few more apt than The Atlantic's reinvention as the Dog Star. I am not a critic of it for that. I loved the place and practically lived in there in the late 90s. I have no doubt that it was a significant factor in attracting a lot of my friends (amongst them young professionals) to Brixton, many of whom made it their home. The old Dog Star died in the early 0ies and only really recovered after being taken over by Antic. So now that it one of a 40 ish pub chain it raises an eyebrow for me when it is held up as some sort of bastion of old Brixton, real Brixton, whilst Wahaca is pilloried as a fake chain for, it is implied, Brixton's new intake of fake shallow people. 

Ironically, I remember the Dog Star even tried it's hand at being a Mexican Restaurant / DJ Bar with El Panzon for a while whilst it was trying to find it's feet again.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 17, 2014)

happyshopper said:


> Brighton Terrace?


My thoughts. Around the back.


----------



## 299 old timer (Dec 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Perhaps to clarify all this confusion you can confirm that you have no more objection to the existence of Wahaca in Brixton than you do to the existence of the Dogstar, well recognised as a symbol and catalyst of Brixton's original, post-riots gentrification - the beginning of the process we are watching unfold at an increasing pace today.



Nail. On. Head. I have a theory that the original "gentrifiers" from that time take umbrage at the new wave of "gentrifiers" because they are somewhat treading on what they perceive to be their turf. Hence the persistent sniping at whatever new venture comes to town if it doesn't pass sanction.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 17, 2014)

Rushy I remember Brixton being seen as quite trendy in the early 1990s - when it had Cooltan, lots of squats and the large second hand market (vintage) - it fitted in with things that were on trend - squatting and it's off shoots like reclaim the streets and road protests and the about the be re-branded second hand. My sisters friends all wanted to go to Camberwell because Brixton was cool.

For us who had grown up there and spent a fair amount of time defending the place  in our childhood and teenage years, it was frustrating when there was newspaper articles saying how interesting the place was and an influx of incomers pushing up the rental prices in the area. 

Of course it wasn't as quick as this recent push but it still changed the place.


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2014)

I think that's when the real changes started,  certainly the balance was tipped anyway.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 17, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> Of course it wasn't as quick as this recent push but it still changed the place.



the role of squats and young people with little spending power but a lot of creativity [in the loosest sense] back in the day is very different to the current tsunami of well heeled
professionals who are moving into shiney new developments where the cost of flats  excludes most, as you said earlier getting the deposit together is a big problem for
anyone not in the fortunate position of earning massive wedge or coming from a wealthy background, I think it's true to say that a lot of them would much rather be somewhere more like home or the london they read about in the _style_ pages of the standard and that doesnt involve rubbing shoulders with the great unwashed...........


----------



## Rushy (Dec 17, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Rushy I remember Brixton being seen as quite trendy in the early 1990s - when it had Cooltan, lots of squats and the large second hand market (vintage) - it fitted in with things that were on trend - squatting and it's off shoots like reclaim the streets and road protests and the about the be re-branded second hand. My sisters friends all wanted to go to Camberwell because Brixton was cool.
> 
> For us who had grown up there and spent a fair amount of time defending the place  in our childhood and teenage years, it was frustrating when there was newspaper articles saying how interesting the place was and an influx of incomers pushing up the rental prices in the area.
> 
> Of course it wasn't as quick as this recent push but it still changed the place.


Bloody Camberwell artschool bohemians!


----------



## CH1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Winot said:


> The Satay bar is an interesting one. You are right that It has always attracted black customers, right back to the early days of gentrification. I wonder why? Anyone more au fait than I care to comment?


Maybe its the history of the place. From what I can remember it was originally a small scale Indonesian restaurant in Vining Street which was relocated as part of the Brixton Challenge redevelopment of the Ritzy.

The new building was fitted out, a jamboree opening was held for councillors and Brixton Challenge officials (1995?) and NEW Satay opened with the benefit of suitably inclusive employment policies etc. under the sponsorship of Brixton Challenge.

So I would say that it was relaunched by Brixton Challenge to be a multi-cultural facility - and has remained so.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 17, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Bloody Camberwell artschool bohemians!


 
(I'm alumni of University of Arts - Central St MArtins for Foundation and London College of Fashion for my degree - my sister is alumni of the National Film and theatre school. )


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 17, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Indeed.The enthusiasm for the 20th anniversary party raised an eyebrow for me. If you want to point the finger at an event which symbolised Brixton being made more appealing to young professional types there are few more apt than The Atlantic's reinvention as the Dog Star. I am not a critic of it for that. I loved the place and practically lived in there in the late 90s. I have no doubt that it was a significant factor in attracting a lot of my friends (amongst them young professionals) to Brixton, many of whom made it their home. The old Dog Star died in the early 0ies and only really recovered after being taken over by Antic. So now that it one of a 40 ish pub chain it raises an eyebrow for me when it is held up as some sort of bastion of old Brixton, real Brixton, whilst Wahaca is pilloried as a fake chain for, it is implied, Brixton's new intake of fake shallow people.
> 
> Ironically, I remember the Dog Star even tried it's hand at being a Mexican Restaurant / DJ Bar with El Panzon for a while whilst it was trying to find it's feet again.



one thing i remember about the dogstar in that era was that a lot of the punters were not from Brixton, I remember the cabs that used to pull up and drop claphamites at the door, the idea that going out in Brixton for them meant a few yards from the taxi to the dancefloor [more if there was a queue] made me chuckle


----------



## Rushy (Dec 17, 2014)

boohoo said:


> (I'm alumni of University of Arts - Central St MArtins for Foundation and London College of Fashion for my degree - my sister is alumni of the National Film and theatre school. )


Sounds like you are to blame for gentrification from within. Traitors!


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> the role of squats and young people with little spending power but a lot of creativity [in the loosest sense] back in the day is very different to the current tsunami of well heeled
> professionals who are moving into shiney new developments where the cost of flats  excludes most, as you said earlier getting the deposit together is a big problem for
> anyone not in the fortunate position of earning massive wedge or coming from a wealthy background, I think it's true to say that a lot of them would much rather be somewhere more like home or the london they read about in the _style_ pages of the standard and that doesnt involve rubbing shoulders with the great unwashed...........


I don't think anyone has claimed it's the same, just that the first wave paved the way for the second.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 17, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> one thing i remember about the dogstar in that era was that a lot of the punters were not from Brixton, I remember the cabs that used to pull up and drop claphamites at the door, the idea that going out in Brixton for them meant a few yards from the taxi to the dancefloor [more if there was a queue] made me chuckle


Yes. I definitely knew a couple of people who did that! But to be fair, they only came out under pressure from the rest of us. Doggie Style was not everyone's cup of tea (no pun intended, Cuppa)


----------



## EastEnder (Dec 17, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Sounds like you are to blame for gentrification from within. Traitors!


No one who has ever met boohoo could accuse her of being a catalyst for gentrification. If anything, she's the antidote!


----------



## 299 old timer (Dec 17, 2014)

Onket said:


> I don't think anyone has claimed it's the same, just that the first wave paved the way for the second.



And judging by other parts of London (where I had college friends - Hackney, Islington, some even moved to Brixton) the same has happened.


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> And judging by other parts of London (where I had college friends - Hackney, Islington, some even moved to Brixton) the same has happened.


Yes, it isn't a surprising process. Market forces mean prices go up in desirable areas.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 17, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> No one who has ever met boohoo could accuse her of being a catalyst for gentrification. If anything, she's the antidote!


I've met BooHoo. I obviously don't know her as well as you! All the same, I'm pretty sure she knows that I am just fondly pulling her leg.

ETA well I certainly hope so anyway!


----------



## boohoo (Dec 17, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> No one who has ever met boohoo could accuse her of being a catalyst for gentrification. If anything, she's the antidote!



Outrageous!!!  (I can't actually think of anything awful to threaten you with..   )


----------



## boohoo (Dec 17, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> the role of squats and young people with little spending power but a lot of creativity [in the loosest sense] back in the day is very different to the current tsunami of well heeled
> professionals who are moving into shiney new developments where the cost of flats  excludes most, as you said earlier getting the deposit together is a big problem for
> anyone not in the fortunate position of earning massive wedge or coming from a wealthy background, I think it's true to say that a lot of them would much rather be somewhere more like home or the london they read about in the _style_ pages of the standard and that doesnt involve rubbing shoulders with the great unwashed...........



There were certainly well off students moving into the area because it was cool. There was plenty of jokes about trustifarians amongst the squatters. 

There was also the drop in housing prices which meant people brought nice but cheap houses in Brixton.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 17, 2014)

changing subject - Onket - what happen to christmas drinks suggestion?


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2014)

boohoo said:


> changing subject - Onket - what happen to christmas drinks suggestion?


I think we said Tuesday next week (the 23rd) but I'm open to suggestions (as long as the alternative suggestion is Mon the 22nd!).


----------



## CH1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Tessa Jowell has just asked the Prime Minister what he is going to do about high money transfer fees (Western Union etc). I agree with her and her campaign - but I do note that she didn't lift a finger to stop Gordon Brown selling 50% of the UK gold reserves off at the bottom of the market.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

The Dogstar was certainly at the vanguard of the changes in Brixton and quite rightly attracted a lot of flack when it opened (I remember seeing it being set on fire and no one particularly caring - although the arrogant owners brought a lot of that on themselves).

That said, they did ride through the rough years and take a gamble - unlike the new chains and expensive bars suddenly professing their love for Brixton.

Funnily enough, it's now positively _downmarke_t compared to the hoity toity posh cocktail bars that are opening up, and it still remains affordable enough for a larger chunk of the community to use.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Perhaps to clarify all this confusion you can confirm that you have no more objection to the existence of Wahaca in Brixton than you do to the existence of the Dogstar, well recognised as a symbol and catalyst of Brixton's original, post-riots gentrification - the beginning of the process we are watching unfold at an increasing pace today.


To repeat myself for the zillionth time, I have no complaint against Wahaca (although I find the growing influx of chains into Brixton rather depressing) - my complaint has always been about the building not going into community use - something that many people worked hard at for a very long time.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

Rushy said:


> So now that it one of a 40 ish pub chain it raises an eyebrow for me when it is held up as some sort of bastion of old Brixton, real Brixton, whilst Wahaca is pilloried as a fake chain for, it is implied, Brixton's new intake of fake shallow people.


Who has pilloried Wahaca as a "fake chain" ?  Who has described the Dogstar as some "sort of bastion of old Brixton, real Brixton"? Where the hell are you getting all this from?


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 17, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> Everyone,  keep your eyes peeled for this lad.  Missing from Loughborough Park..
> 
> http://www.itv.com/news/london/upda...unable-to-speak-goes-missing-in-south-london/
> 
> ...


Been found safe and well in Waterloo.


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2014)

If a restaurant isn't an example of 'community use' I don't know what is.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 17, 2014)

editor said:


> To repeat myself for the zillionth time, I have no complaint against Wahaca (although I find the growing influx of chains into Brixton rather depressing) - my complaint has always been about the building not going into community use - something that many people worked hard at for a very long time.



It is sad it wasn't turned into the community use which was talked about and worked on. However we need to give Wahaca a chance to see what they deliver - just like the Dogstar, it might turn out to be alright in the end.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

boohoo said:


> It is sad it wasn't turned into the community use which was talked about and worked on. However we need to give Wahaca a chance to see what they deliver - just like the Dogstar, it might turn out to be alright in the end.


As I keep saying, I have no particular feelings about Wahaca, although I do feel they've been a bit slippery with some of their PR guff.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

Yet another cocktail bar for Brixton:



> Sovereign Loss - Cocktail Bar
> 469 Brixton Rd (on the corner of Cold Harbour Lane)
> 
> Opening times:
> ...


_Coldharbour_ Lane


----------



## 299 old timer (Dec 17, 2014)

Seems like one person's idea of "community use" is different from another's. One could argue therefore that the Coors abomination has its "community use" also.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Yet another cocktail bar for Brixton:
> _Coldharbour_ Lane


Googlemaps show it roughly where POW/Joy is/was.
Is it the NEW Dexter or what the POW's upstairs bit was called?


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Googlemaps show it roughly where POW/Joy is/was.
> Is it the NEW Dexter or what the POW's upstairs bit was called?


Upstairs bit of PoW.


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> Seems like one person's idea of "community use" is different from another's. One could argue therefore that the Coors abomination has its "community use" also.


It's 'Official Partner' pub may argue this, yes.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 17, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> Seems like one person's idea of "community use" is different from another's. One could argue therefore that the Coors abomination has its "community use" also.



Yes. Am using it right now, with one of the five official objectors, who is drinking a Coors cocktail.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Yes. Am using it right now, with one of the five official objectors, who is drinking a Coors cocktail.


No one told me Coors did _cocktails_! Are they 99% juice?


----------



## Dan U (Dec 17, 2014)

editor said:


> No one told me Coors did _cocktails_! Are they 99% juice?



most people call it a 'shandy'


----------



## Manter (Dec 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Yes. Am using it right now, with one of the five official objectors, who is drinking a Coors cocktail.


 I walked past it last night.  Its essentially a marquee wallpapered in an igloo print, isn't it?


----------



## leanderman (Dec 17, 2014)

Manter said:


> I walked past it last night.  Its essentially a marquee wallpapered in an igloo print, isn't it?



It's not very pretty on the inside either.

Not much to it really - but an amusing enough way to while away an hour.


----------



## Manter (Dec 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It's not very pretty on the inside either.
> 
> Not much to it really - but an amusing enough way to while away an hour.


 there is a *proper* ice bar in London....http://www.icebarlondon.com/


----------



## Rushy (Dec 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It's not very pretty on the inside either.
> 
> Not much to it really - but an amusing enough way to while away an hour.


I think I actually saw Leanderman smile at one point.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 17, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I think I actually saw Leanderman smile at one point.



Must have been this


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

Were there DJs? There must have been DJs.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 17, 2014)

Onket said:


> I don't think anyone has claimed it's the same, just that the first wave paved the way for the second.


Possibly but that is just accidental , the first is about lack of spending power the second is about the opposite, me and my mates back in the 90's never thought wouldn't it be fabulous to have rakes of trendy cocktail bars where we could hang out with our groovy chums specially if it meant the end of the earthier establishments, that said there were more business minded individuals of the trustafarian variety who may have felt different and I could verify that they were quiite adept at getting people to work for free whilst trousering the takings.....


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

More on that new cocktail bar. You can relax with some bubbles, apparently. 







Brixton’s latest cocktail bar ‘Sovereign Loss’ to launch upstairs in the Prince Of Wales on Thursday night


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 17, 2014)

editor said:


> More on that new cocktail bar. You can relax with some bubbles, apparently.



Seasonal chaos ? is this a pop up ?

e2a "trade entrance" lol just like one of those edgy late night drinkers up in soho


----------



## leanderman (Dec 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Were there DJs? There must have been DJs.



They had two decks. I've booked you in for tonight.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Were there DJs? There must have been DJs.


All off doing charity gigs.


----------



## 299 old timer (Dec 17, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Possibly but that is just accidental , the first is about lack of spending power the second is about the opposite, me and my mates back in the 90's never thought wouldn't it be fabulous to have rakes of trendy cocktail bars where we could hang out with our groovy chums specially if it meant the end of the earthier establishments, that said there were more business minded individuals of the trustafarian variety who may have felt different and I could verify that they were quiite adept at getting people to work for free whilst trousering the takings.....



Not sure I entirely agree with the "lack of spending power" part of your argument. My impression is that after the riots (might have taken a few years) there was a fair good bit of individual entrepreneurialism going on in all corners of Brixton, of which Thatcher no doubt would have been proud.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 17, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Seasonal chaos ? is this a pop up ?
> 
> e2a "trade entrance" lol just like one of those edgy late night drinkers up in soho



Looks promising. If not hopelessly overpriced.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 17, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> Not sure I entirely agree with the "lack of spending power" part of your argument. My impression is that after the riots (might have taken a few years) there was a fair good bit of _*individual entrepreneurialism*_ going on in all corners of Brixton, of which Thatcher no doubt would have been proud.



possibly but as you say it was individual rather than general, if you look at the size of some of the residential new builds that would suggest lot of disposable income flooding into the area
which will profoundly affect the local economy


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Looks promising. If not hopelessly overpriced.


The promise of  "good chat" along with the overpricing makes me think there will be more braying in there than in a Bethlehem stable full of donkeys greeting the newborn baby jesus


----------



## leanderman (Dec 17, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> The promise of  "good chat" along with the overpricing makes me think there will be more braying in there than in a Bethlehem stable full of donkeys greeting the newborn baby jesus



Maybe. Anyway, I'll go with an open mind.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Maybe. Anyway, I'll go with an open mind.


have a good one !!
and don't forget these...................






........in case of DJ's  [ e2a ....and braying ]


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Possibly but that is just accidental , the first is about lack of spending power the second is about the opposite, me and my mates back in the 90's never thought wouldn't it be fabulous to have rakes of trendy cocktail bars where we could hang out with our groovy chums specially if it meant the end of the earthier establishments, that said there were more business minded individuals of the trustafarian variety who may have felt different and I could verify that they were quiite adept at getting people to work for free whilst trousering the takings.....


Of course I don't think that what we are seeing today was the intended outcome for those particular newcomers to the area.

But people coming to the area in the last few years, opening shops etc, are only really doing the same as the squatters were doing- changing an area to suit themselves.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 17, 2014)

Whether or not it's the intended outcome, it does seem inevitable that those first newcomers set the stage for gentrification. 

If working class communities want to defend themselves they should resist any influx of artists, squatters, anarchist types and other people with strange hairstyles. By the time the yuppies have arrived it's way too late. Protests would be more effective aimed at, say, "artists' collectives" than outside fromage shops when it's futile and the horse has already bolted.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 17, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> Seems like one person's idea of "community use" is different from another's. One could argue therefore that the Coors abomination has its "community use" also.



It does.
Its exterior, anyway, as a _pissoir_.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Whether or not it's the intended outcome, it does seem inevitable that those first newcomers set the stage for gentrification.


Given that Brixton was already home to artists and bohemian types in the 1890s, it sure looks like your theory likes to take its time to come into reality.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Given that Brixton was already home to artists and bohemian types in the 1890s, it sure looks like your theory likes to take its time to come into reality.


I suppose if you could conveniently forget about a century's worth of history, and ignore various other details, you might be able to convince yourself that this argument made the slightest bit of sense.


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 17, 2014)

That assumes that cause and effect follows a schedule


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> If working class communities want to defend themselves they should resist any influx of artists, squatters, anarchist types and other people with strange hairstyles. By the time the yuppies have arrived it's way too late. Protests would be more effective aimed at, say, "artists' collectives" than outside fromage shops when it's futile and the horse has already bolted.



is this irony or trolling or just a load of old bollocks, you make it sound like the people you are stereotyping came tooled up and forced the previous occupants out of their houses under menaces whereas in truth they had already most likely took the councils advice and gone to the brave new world in Croydon or similar. you are wasting your talents doing this sort of thing when you could be earning lucre writing a column for the daily mail or maybe a bright future as a ukip councillor awaits you.


----------



## 299 old timer (Dec 17, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> possibly but as you say it was individual rather than general, if you look at the size of some of the residential new builds that would suggest lot of disposable income flooding into the area
> which will profoundly affect the local economy



I don't see the connection between the new builds and and the past, it's a different world now. Market forces are in full effect and no-one in government appears to have the cojones to do anything about it.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 17, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Possibly but that is just accidental , the first is about lack of spending power the second is about the opposite, me and my mates back in the 90's never thought wouldn't it be fabulous to have rakes of trendy cocktail bars where we could hang out with our groovy chums specially if it meant the end of the earthier establishments, that said there were more business minded individuals of the trustafarian variety who may have felt different and I could verify that they were quiite adept at getting people to work for free whilst trousering the takings.....



Different times though innit. Back in the 90s, i was looking for proper squat parties - free entry or donations which you could blag, a few dogs on string, preferably some people living in their vans and a great big sound system (or many sound systems depending on the party). I wouldn't have thought to go to a cocktail bar even if I did have that money as it wasn't part of the scene I was in. It was all diy and get in for free - we even climbed into cooltan. 

Still lots of those crusty girls and boys with dogs on string and big vans were posh kids living off daddy and mummy's money.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 17, 2014)

surely everyone since the year dot when Brixton was countryside has been an 'newcomer' and therefore changed the demographic??


----------



## boohoo (Dec 17, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> surely everyone since the year dot when Brixton was countryside has been an 'newcomer' and therefore changed the demographic??



I remember when the Roman's turned up - carving roads through the land and bringing all sorts of funny foods - like walnuts, cabbage and celery.They liked building villas everywhere. Pushed the local out into the suburbs. 

(awaits someone to make a witty joke about me not looking that old)


----------



## leanderman (Dec 17, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Different times though innit. Back in the 90s, i was looking for proper squat parties - free entry or donations which you could blag, a few dogs on string, preferably some people living in their vans and a great big sound system (or many sound systems depending on the party). I wouldn't have thought to go to a cocktail bar even if I did have that money as it wasn't part of the scene I was in. It was all diy and get in for free - we even climbed into cooltan.
> 
> Still lots of those crusty girls and boys with dogs on string and big vans were posh kids living off daddy and mummy's money.



For me, this is the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I suppose if you could conveniently forget about a century's worth of history, and ignore various other details, you might be able to convince yourself that this argument made the slightest bit of sense.


The kind of people you're crassly stereotyping as being responsible for 'setting the stage for gentrification' have been here since at least the 1970s. Looks like you're conveniently forgetting the last 40-odd years of history, not that your argument makes the slightest bit of sense. You're just trolling away like the dull troller you've become these days.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> For me, this is the stuff of nightmares.


It's a dream compared to some of what's going on around Brixton now!


----------



## boohoo (Dec 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> For me, this is the stuff of nightmares.



For some. Not sure it's my cup of tea now.


----------



## 299 old timer (Dec 17, 2014)

editor said:


> It's a dream compared to some of what's going on around Brixton now!



What's going on? Time moves on and all of London has changed.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> What's going on? Time moves on and all of London has changed.


Oh you know, entire communities being kicked out of places they've lived for decades, friends being priced out of the places they grew up, council estates turning into prime real, estate for Foxtons. That kind of thing.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Whether or not it's the intended outcome, it does seem inevitable that those first newcomers set the stage for gentrification.
> 
> If working class communities want to defend themselves they should resist any influx of artists, squatters, anarchist types and other people with strange hairstyles. By the time the yuppies have arrived it's way too late. Protests would be more effective aimed at, say, "artists' collectives" than outside fromage shops when it's futile and the horse has already bolted.



As others have said there have always been newcomers, each reshaping the area. 

The artists have been here for a long time - look at the music hall artists and theatre people. Lillian Baylis lived in Stockwell , Chaplin on Brixton Road and of course, the Fred Karno's Fun factory was around the corner from where you live. The theatre people are still part of the memories of those around south london in the 1950s and 60s.  Squatters appeared in the 60s/70s - some anarchistss - I think the really funny hairstyles came post punk though I imagine any youth subculture trend would be funny to the older generation  - like how the old men of urban think about young hipsters. 

Anyway, the working classes, if living in social housing, had no choice to move when the squatters, etc all arrived or when something more serious like violent rioting outside your house happens. Do you think my parents wanted us to grow up where there was trouble? 

You are right that when the fromage shop has arrived the horse has bolted. Some of the place near me show no sign of anyone wanting to do a cheese shop and also no artists collectives, no music venues, no great pubs...


----------



## 299 old timer (Dec 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh you know, entire communities being kicked out of places they've lived for decades, friends being priced out of the places they grew up, council estates turning into prime real, estate for Foxtons. That kind of thing.



Sign of the times. Whole communities have had to move for many reasons. I dispute your reasoning. Until recently if you lived in council housing your not going to get moved on (although there are some worrying trends now) if you squat sooner or later you will be moved on. If you rent privately the landlord will put up your rent according to market forces. Sounds harsh, but sadly that is the way it is. Give some examples of entire communites and friends that have been displaced please? And then wake up to the horrible world we live in now.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> Sign of the times. Whole communities have had to move for many reasons. I dispute your reasoning. Until recently if you lived in council housing your not going to get moved on (although there are some worrying trends now) if you squat sooner or later you will be moved on. If you rent privately the landlord will put up your rent according to market forces. Sounds harsh, but sadly that is the way it is. Give some examples of entire communites and friends that have been displaced please? And then wake up to the horrible world we live in now.


Carlton Mansions. Clifton Mansions. Rushcroft Road. Guinness Trust. St Agnes Place. Heygate Estate and - most likely - Cressingham Gardens.


----------



## Onket (Dec 17, 2014)

That programme about that street in Camberwell showed how much things can change, desirability, prices, class, etc. And that was just the one street in Camberwell.


----------



## peterkro (Dec 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Carlton Mansions. Clifton Mansions. Rushcroft Road. Guinness Trust. St Agnes Place. Heygate Estate and - most likely - Cressingham Gardens.


Plus Villa road and quite a few others all over the borough.


----------



## 299 old timer (Dec 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Carlton Mansions. Clifton Mansions. Rushcroft Road. Guinness Trust. St Agnes Place. Heygate Estate and - most likely - Cressingham Gardens.



Like I said, these are the times. And if you squat (Many of my friends and brother did) sooner or later the forces of the state will reclaim the property. It's tragic the way it is done, and I wish there was a better way. We desperately need a coherent social housing plan, it's the only way forward.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

Those responsible for the destruction of the Heygate Estate should be fully investigated and face criminal charges IMO.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 17, 2014)

Onket said:


> That programme about that street in Camberwell showed how much things can change, desirability, prices, class, etc. And that was just the one street in Camberwell.



The Camberwell Grove squat parties -the good old days. leanderman  would have hated it


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> Like I said, these are the times. And if you squat (Many of my friends and brother did) sooner or later the forces of the state will reclaim the property. It's tragic the way it is done, and I wish there was a better way. We desperately need a coherent social housing plan, it's the only way forward.


They weren't all squats and I'll be buggered if I'll just shrug it all off as a 'sign of the times' and do nothing about it.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 17, 2014)

Onket said:


> That programme about that street in Camberwell showed how much things can change, desirability, prices, class, etc. And that was just the one street in Camberwell.


Camberwell groveway,A friend of mine was on it.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Those responsible for the destruction of the Heygate Estate should be fully investigated and face criminal charges IMO.


Where did you get that from? Looks like people were "decanted" all over the place - by no means just in Southwark. "Please show workings"


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Where did you get that from? Looks like people were "decanted" all over the place - by no means just in Southwark. "Please show workings"





> In our last blog post we corrected some of the more fanciful claims that council leader Peter John made about the rehousing of Heygate tenants. We showed that only 45 Heygate tenants have actually been rehoused in new homes. We now also know that only around 1 in 5 Heygate secure tenants actually remain in the SE17 postcode (216 tenants out of 1034). This information comes from a response to an FOI request. The rest have been scattered to the outer corners of the borough and beyond:


http://35percent.org/blog/2013/06/08/the-heygate-diaspora/

And:


----------



## teuchter (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks like a surprisingly large amount decanted to Herne Hill.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Those responsible for the destruction of the Heygate Estate should be fully investigated and face criminal charges IMO.


The council officials that oversaw this debacle and handed out the contracts now work for the developers who won the contract,There is a long way to go with this one and heads could roll hopefully.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Looks like a surprisingly large amount decanted to Herne Hill.


Looks like it - but the east side of Herne Hill is Southwark social housing largely - and the graphic might not be accurate.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 17, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Where did you get that from? Looks like people were "decanted" all over the place - by no means just in Southwark. "Please show workings"


Parts of the overspill edges into Lewisham Borough ie, New cross and Deptford the other bit is borderline southwark/lambeth.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Looks like a surprisingly large amount decanted to Herne Hill.


There is some big estates up on Denmark Hill, Champion Hill that way. 

Whether you are moved out to a nicer area or not, if you have family, you have to look at moving your kids to a different school, if you use particular services which were local to you, you might find yourself unable to make that journey. And then the breaking up of communities.


----------



## 299 old timer (Dec 17, 2014)

editor said:


> They weren't all squats and I'll be buggered if I'll just shrug it all off as a 'sign of the times' and do nothing about it.



By talking bollocks and blagging about your dj nights? Sure.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 17, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> The council officials that oversaw this debacle and handed out the contracts now work for the developers who won the contract,There is a long way to go with this one and heads could roll hopefully.


Barratts planning consultancy for Brixton Square employed an ex-Lambeth Planner. And for Your New Town Hall Lambeth seem to have handed even the planning function to MUSE the developers. Like a turnkey project.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> By talking bollocks and blagging about your dj nights? Sure.


I kind of hoped you'd be better than this. Oh well.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 17, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Parts of the overspill edges into Lewisham Borough ie, New cross and Deptford the other bit is borderline southwark/lambeth.


Of course if people were rehoused by a housing association the borough boundary might be academic.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 17, 2014)

In the 80's a lot of families who wanted a better standard of life would leave London for the home counties,The norm would be if you lived in se London you would move out towards kent, Eastenders would head for Essesx and sw Londoners towards Sussex/Surrey.


----------



## 299 old timer (Dec 17, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> In the 80's a lot of families who wanted a better standard of life would leave London for the home counties,The norm would be if you lived in se London you would move out towards kent, Eastenders would head for Essesx and sw Londoners towards Sussex/Surrey.



Most of my old school friends moved out, and most people I worked with, you are absolutely right. Whether there was/is a better standard of life is debatable, one friend recently said he would never consider coming back to London. Tricky.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 17, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Barratts planning consultancy for Brixton Square employed an ex-Lambeth Planner. And for Your New Town Hall Lambeth seem to have handed even the planning function to MUSE the developers. Like a turnkey project.


A viscous circle of palm greasing and back handers from top to bottom.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 17, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> In the 80's a lot of families who wanted a better standard of life would leave London for the home counties,The norm would be if you lived in se London you would move out towards kent, Eastenders would head for Essesx and sw Londoners towards Sussex/Surrey.


Quite. In 1983 I was working for an electronics firm in Bayswater which relocated to Welwyn Garden City. A friend also working there who lived in Concanon Road was delighted - he easily got a council house in Stevenage presumably much assisting his plans to marry, have a car in the garage and children.

Meanwhile I left the job and struggled on in Brixton because I preferred my seedier bachelor life!


----------



## Belushi (Dec 17, 2014)

The London side of my family moved out to a new town in the seventies; I couldn't wait to move back.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 17, 2014)

editor said:


> They weren't all squats and I'll be buggered if I'll just shrug it all off as a 'sign of the times' and do nothing about it.



Mainly squats though. And short-life. You are right about Heygate. Except it's not in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> The council officials that oversaw this debacle and handed out the contracts now work for the developers who won the contract,There is a long way to go with this one and heads could roll hopefully.


I sincerely hope so. The majority of residents wanted to stay where they were. They were treated disgracefully.


> According to 35 Percent, only 212 of the 2,535 flats going up where the estate once stood will be "affordable", and only 79 will be socially rented. Across the entire Elephant & Castle development (including the early rehousing sites), there will be 632 socially rented units, a net loss when measured against the 1,194 being destroyed at Heygate. Most of the previous tenants will not be able to afford to rent or buy any of the units.
> http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2014/jun/04/is-demolition-ever-the-best-way-to-regenerate


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Mainly squats though. And short-life. You are right about Heygate. Except it's not in Brixton.


A short life flat is not a squat, and that's what he was talking about.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 17, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Of course if people were rehoused by a housing association the borough boundary might be academic.


.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 17, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> Most of my old school friends moved out, and most people I worked with, you are absolutely right. Whether there was/is a better standard of life is debatable, one friend recently said he would never consider coming back to London. Tricky.


Im off next year too! I dislike all the greed and money chasers the human touch seems to be disappearing.


----------



## 299 old timer (Dec 17, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Im off next year too! I dislike all the greed and money chasers the human touch seems to be disappearing.



Good luck!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 17, 2014)

editor said:


> I sincerely hope so. The majority of residents wanted to stay where they were. They were treated disgracefully.


A mate of mine was given around 70k(cpo) for his one bedroom he lived there 35 years, A new one bedroom when its rebuilt will set you back 300,000k.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeez, that's going to get him nothing in London. How do they justify the price being so low?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 17, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Jeez, that's going to get him nothing in London. How do they justify the price being so low?


Because they are piss taking arrogant bully cunts.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2014)

On a happier note, here's a photo from last night's Ritzy Staff Workers' Party at the 414. I reckon they've done Brixton proud with their fight for the Living Wage.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 17, 2014)

What's the take on doing DIY? Gentrifier/not gentrifier? I ask because attempting my first DIY in about 20 years I've more or less just chopped my finger off and I expect it's karma for my gentrifying ways. 

So IMO bad DIY = gentrifier. Good DIY = non gentrifier. 

I'm off for a transfusion so I'll leave you all to discuss further


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 17, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> What's the take on doing DIY? Gentrifier/not gentrifier? I ask because attempting my first DIY in about 20 years I've more or less just chopped my finger off and I expect it's karma for my gentrifying ways.
> 
> So IMO bad DIY = gentrifier. Good DIY = non gentrifier.
> 
> I'm off for a transfusion so I'll leave you all to discuss further


I hear they do a nice red at Kings A&E.


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone know if I can print photos off a usb stick in Boots?

Or anywhere else that does a good,  same-day service?   Ta.


----------



## Manter (Dec 18, 2014)

Onket said:


> Anyone know if I can print photos off a usb stick in Boots?
> 
> Or anywhere else that does a good,  same-day service?   Ta.


Big boots but not the little one in Brixton I believe


----------



## Greebo (Dec 18, 2014)

Manter said:


> Big boots but not the little one in Brixton I believe


Streatham Boots does it, I think.


----------



## lefteri (Dec 18, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Streatham Boots does it, I think.



Do snappy snaps in brixton not offer that service? Or has it closed down without me noticing?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 18, 2014)

lefteri said:


> Do snappy snaps in brixton not offer that service? Or has it closed down without me noticing?


They probably do, but I've never used them.


----------



## lefteri (Dec 18, 2014)

Greebo said:


> They probably do, but I've never used them.



I've got a bunch of films that need processing, might give them a go today, or is the place on station road cheaper / better? Anyone used them?


----------



## colacubes (Dec 18, 2014)

lefteri said:


> Do snappy snaps in brixton not offer that service? Or has it closed down without me noticing?



Yes it has.  It's been gone for a year or 2.

You could try the photo place on Station Road Onket - I've not used them in their current location but they were good back when they were on Atlantic Road (they got burnt out in the Foot Locker fire a couple of years ago and moved).


----------



## lefteri (Dec 18, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Yes it has.  It's been gone for a year or 2



Crikey, that's a long time to not notice thoughts in fairness it was a bit tucked away

Will try station road, have asked about stuff in there before and they seemed to know their onions


----------



## colacubes (Dec 18, 2014)

lefteri said:


> Crikey, that's a long time to not notice thoughts in fairness it was a bit tucked away
> 
> Will try station road, have asked about stuff in there before and they seemed to know their onions



The signage is still up I think so it's not completely unreasonable


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 18, 2014)

That gentrification 3 pager has us a day ahead of the curve . Good work all


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2014)

*Photo Update*

Just spent an hour in Boots, printing.


----------



## 299 old timer (Dec 18, 2014)

editor said:


> A short life flat is not a squat, and that's what he was talking about.



No, I was commenting on the various ways folk go about getting a roof over their heads.
Squat - sooner or later it's likely you'll be evicted
Short term lease - if you can't extend the lease the landlord can turf you out (££££)
Homeowner - you may well end up owing the bank more than you paid thanks to the market
Social housing - things here have taken a sinister turn and I totally agree with you about Heygate and Cressingham. The alliance between developers and councillors is unpleasant to say the least.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2014)

Just came across this. A flat in Brixton Square that was sold for £270k just a year ago went on the market for £449k.









> Adrian Burch, manager of the local branch of agents Haart has just sold another flat in Carney Place. He won't say what it went for, only that it was significantly higher than the £400,000 asking price. "The client [seller] had bought it off-plan and it suited them to sell now," he says, adding that when the development was first marketed 18 months ago, one-bedroom flats were sold for as little as £220,000.
> http://www.theguardian.com/money/20...-streets-carney-yorkshire-london-bank-england



Good job Lambeth let the developers reduce their affordable commitment in the massive block then.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 18, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> Social housing - things here have taken a sinister turn and I totally agree with you about Heygate and Cressingham. The alliance between developers and councillors is unpleasant to say the least.



I was recently at a meeting to do with a "regeneration" project in [somewhere outside of london]. On the developers' team was their planning consultatnt, who had previously been a senior planner at the local council. They were pretty much saying that they could submit anything they wanted and it would be guaranteed approval from the council due to "political circumstances". Not just that, but they were wanting a planning application submitted in a really short time, way way less than necessary for a scheme of that size. Again, if the application scheme wasn't quite fully resolved (for this read: if the design is completely unresolved and is basically a few CGIs and some plans that don't really match up with the elevations) then the "political situation" would allow for drawings to be altered and the design finalised after the submission. All this driven by the date of upcoming elections, so the (tory) council could tell the lucky townsfolk that the promised regeneration scheme was underway, and please reelect us.
At one point there was a question about affordable housing quotas. "Oh, you don't need to worry about that".


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I was recently at a meeting to do with a "regeneration" project in [somewhere outside of london]. On the developers' team was their planning consultatnt, who had previously been a senior planner at the local council. They were pretty much saying that they could submit anything they wanted and it would be guaranteed approval from the council due to "political circumstances". Not just that, but they were wanting a planning application submitted in a really short time, way way less than necessary for a scheme of that size. Again, if the application scheme wasn't quite fully resolved (for this read: if the design is completely unresolved and is basically a few CGIs and some plans that don't really match up with the elevations) then the "political situation" would allow for drawings to be altered and the design finalised after the submission. All this driven by the date of upcoming elections, so the (tory) council could tell the lucky townsfolk that the promised regeneration scheme was underway, and please reelect us.
> At one point there was a question about affordable housing quotas. "Oh, you don't need to worry about that".


Name and shame please...


----------



## leanderman (Dec 18, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I was recently at a meeting to do with a "regeneration" project in [somewhere outside of london]. On the developers' team was their planning consultatnt, who had previously been a senior planner at the local council. They were pretty much saying that they could submit anything they wanted and it would be guaranteed approval from the council due to "political circumstances". Not just that, but they were wanting a planning application submitted in a really short time, way way less than necessary for a scheme of that size. Again, if the application scheme wasn't quite fully resolved (for this read: if the design is completely unresolved and is basically a few CGIs and some plans that don't really match up with the elevations) then the "political situation" would allow for drawings to be altered and the design finalised after the submission. All this driven by the date of upcoming elections, so the (tory) council could tell the lucky townsfolk that the promised regeneration scheme was underway, and please reelect us.
> At one point there was a question about affordable housing quotas. "Oh, you don't need to worry about that".



This new 'presumption in favour of development', I guess. 

And a recognition that we have a housing shortage. So, anything goes.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2014)

Any of you lot attend?






An important party invitation for anyone who attended Loughborough Junction’s Lilford Daycare Centre from 1975


----------



## teuchter (Dec 18, 2014)

leanderman said:


> And a recognition that we have a housing shortage. So, anything goes.


This is not in London.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2014)

*sobs


----------



## ringo (Dec 18, 2014)

editor said:


> Any of you lot attend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My eldest went there for years, I'll see if she wants to go, ta.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 18, 2014)

teuchter said:


> This is not in London.



Yes. I spotted that. But the housing crisis is not limited to London and nor is the Government's remit.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 18, 2014)

editor said:


> Given that Brixton was already home to artists and bohemian types in the 1890s, it sure looks like your theory likes to take its time to come into reality.



If you can call such appalling oaf and scribbler as Vincent Van Gogh an "artist".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 18, 2014)

299 old timer said:


> I don't see the connection between the new builds and and the past, it's a different world now. Market forces are in full effect and no-one in government appears to have the cojones to do anything about it.



Not least because a significant minority of our legislators are involved in the problem, and profiting from it via buy-to-let.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 18, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> A *viscous* circle of palm greasing and back handers from top to bottom.



Greasy bastards.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 18, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Mainly squats though. And short-life. You are right about Heygate. Except it's not in Brixton.



The Heygate does, however, stand as an example of what a local authority can do, *and* what they can get away with. Lambeth doesn't *yet* have a comparable clusterfuck, but there are plenty of potential fuck-ups waiting to happen, not least Clapham Park, which is 15 years in on it's "regeneration", and where flat-dwellers at the Atkins Rd end of the estate have had their "move by" dates rolled back once again - now to 2022.


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 18, 2014)

Onket said:


>



"That's why Onket go's to Iceland" You can't fucking drink wrapped up like a thermo Turkey,Get a grip man.


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2014)

I didn't really have a drink, tbh, it was lunchtime.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Dec 18, 2014)

So is there actual ice in the ice bar I need a description!


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, there's a few bits. Bits of the walls and the bar.


----------



## Twattor (Dec 18, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> The Heygate does, however, stand as an example of what a local authority can do, *and* what they can get away with. Lambeth doesn't *yet* have a comparable clusterfuck, but there are plenty of potential fuck-ups waiting to happen, not least Clapham Park, which is 15 years in on it's "regeneration", and where flat-dwellers at the Atkins Rd end of the estate have had their "move by" dates rolled back once again - now to 2022.



At least there is the intent to re-home the tenants. What about the unlucky leaseholders who have just been told that CPH have changed their minds and will flatten their homes?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 19, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Yes. I spotted that. But the housing crisis is not limited to London and nor is the Government's remit.



I am not clear what ur saying Leanderman. What Teuchter was posting about was how developers and Council collude with each other. 

Ru saying that following the planning process, full consultation of general public and making sure developer builds social housing takes to long and developers should be given free reign to build whatever they want? So long as it brings more new housing.


----------



## Twattor (Dec 19, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I am not clear what ur saying Leanderman. What Teuchter was posting about was how developers and Council collude with each other.
> 
> Ru saying that following the planning process, full consultation of general public and making sure developer builds social housing takes to long and developers should be given free reign to build whatever they want? So long as it brings more new housing.



Collusion or partnership?  There's virtually no central funding for development these days, so councils need to be able to partner otherwise nothing will get built.  Sadly councils often lack the clout/commercial acumen to get the best of the deal, whch is why they always get shafted.

Regen always takes years. teuchter 's scenario sounds like a pretty standard regen outline application - the devil will be in the detail once reserved matters come to be discussed. Until then it is pretty much meaningless other than an indication that something may happen at some stage.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 19, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Whether or not it's the intended outcome, it does seem inevitable that those first newcomers set the stage for gentrification.
> 
> If working class communities want to defend themselves they should resist any influx of artists, squatters, anarchist types and other people with strange hairstyles. By the time the yuppies have arrived it's way too late. Protests would be more effective aimed at, say, "artists' collectives" than outside fromage shops when it's futile and the horse has already bolted.



Really?

That would be me then.

Born into it. In Plymouth I grew up in strongly working class area where artists/ people with strange hairstyles ( my Father) also lived. My parents were regarded as "alternative". I just about remember the psychedelic hippy shop down the road.

BTW my Father the artist with a "strange hairstyle" ( that was anyone with long hair back then) was working class background.

Is this one of your Teuchter wind ups? Or do really think this?

I assume you would like to see the back of Warrior artists studios in LJ. And that awful prelude to gentrification Sunshine Arts?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 19, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Really?
> 
> That would be me then.
> 
> ...



Think about Hoxton and Shoreditch which did seem to follow the pattern he describes to some extent

The macro events expert an unknown influence in the equation here too
London massively burgeoning population in the last 15 years Couple this with the economic distribution which created the new super wealthy elite whilst decimating the economy 
Meaning that property has been commodified here like never before

Artists and associated incomers change areas in many UK cities but in a much more modest way unless other factors combine


----------



## Onket (Dec 19, 2014)

teuchter mentioning 'strange hairstyles' is only the same as others mentioning 'hats at jaunty angles'.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 19, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Think about Hoxton and Shoreditch which did seem to follow the pattern he describes to some extent
> 
> The macro events expert an unknown influence in the equation here too
> London massively burgeoning population in the last 15 years Couple this with the economic distribution which created the new super wealthy elite whilst decimating the economy
> ...



My problem with change in Brixton means that the latest incomers cannot afford it. My East European friends live much further out. Or have been pushed further out.

The main factors are as you point out are economic. The "Big Bang" that de regulated the City and ushered in London as an international hub of finance. Also the way that housing has become commodified.


----------



## Winot (Dec 19, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Is this one of your Teuchter wind ups? Or do really think this?
> 
> I assume you would like to see the back of Warrior artists studios in LJ. And that awful prelude to gentrification Sunshine Arts?



I think you need to check the batteries on your irony detector [emoji1]


----------



## boohoo (Dec 19, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> My problem with change in Brixton means that the latest incomers cannot afford it. My East European friends live much further out. Or have been pushed further out.
> 
> The main factors are as you point out are economic. The "Big Bang" that de regulated the City and ushered in London as an international hub of finance. Also the way that housing has become commodified.



The latest incomers? And those who were born in London! The new poorer parts of London are in the suburbs - gone are the days when Brixton, Peckham and Elephant and Castle were considered undesirable. But even the suburbs aren't safe as people are pushed further out. New incomers see opportunity in the area such as opening a restaurant or a little gift shop or a cafe and before you know it, the estate agents are re-branding it and the evening standard writes up all its good points.

I have found some untouched parts of the suburbs but even they are getting investment.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 19, 2014)

'Lets move to Mitcham!' This stunning flat in Phipps Bridge... close to the Tram, easy access to bustling Wimbledon, handy for Croydons famous Purley Way Croydon and all of its bijou shopping..

coming to a property supplement soon...


----------



## Winot (Dec 19, 2014)

^^ Gateway to the South


----------



## Dan U (Dec 19, 2014)

Winot said:


> ^^ Gateway to the South



That's Balham isn't it?


----------



## boohoo (Dec 19, 2014)

Dan U said:


> 'Lets move to Mitcham!' This stunning flat in Phipps Bridge... close to the Tram, easy access to bustling Wimbledon, handy for Croydons famous Purley Way Croydon and all of its bijou shopping..
> 
> coming to a property supplement soon...



Streatham and Tooting have got there - couple of years and it'll be Norbury and Mitcham - Five years it might even be Thornton Heath Pond!


----------



## Dan U (Dec 19, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I have found some untouched parts of the suburbs but even they are getting investment.



have you been to Croydon recently? Incredible amount of flats being built and general crane action. 

disgustingly though, the social housing which was cleared on Cherry Orchard Road some years ago is still an empty site.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 19, 2014)

Dan U said:


> have you been to Croydon recently? Incredible amount of flats being built and general crane action.
> 
> disgustingly though, the social housing which was cleared on Cherry Orchard Road some years ago is still an empty site.



i don't know Croydon well enough but have seen all the flat building - that horrible high rise. I can see it from the hills around here. Croydon is getting a big John Lewis and that will have an impact on the town centre. Broad Green which is rather run down is getting funding pumped into the high street as is Thornton heath - they all have a good collection of nice housing stock. Then people will be pushed even further out.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 19, 2014)

boohoo said:


> i don't know Croydon well enough but have seen all the flat building - that horrible high rise. I can see it from the hills around here. Croydon is getting a big John Lewis and that will have an impact on the town centre. Broad Green which is rather run down is getting funding pumped into the high street as is Thornton heath - they all have a good collection of nice housing stock. Then people will be pushed even further out.



if they go too much further they will hit the green belt!


----------



## EastEnder (Dec 19, 2014)

The lesser known 8th sign of The Apocalypse is when estate agents start referring to Croydon as "desirable".


----------



## Dan U (Dec 19, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> The lesser known 8th sign of The Apocalypse is when estate agents start referring to Croydon as "desirable".



I like Croydon. I've lived there a couple of times and my Mum lives in Croydon. Nothing wrong with it really.

eta - however, to take up your theme, anyone who knows where this development is knows they are pushing it a tad http://www.islandcroydon.com/
they've been building it since I lived nearby, and I moved out 5 years ago


----------



## Winot (Dec 19, 2014)

Dan U said:


> That's Balham isn't it?



That won't stop the estate agents.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 19, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> The lesser known 8th sign of The Apocalypse is when estate agents start referring to Croydon as "desirable".



I quite like Croydon too. It's an interesting place. It has some timber frame buildings.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 19, 2014)

Croydon also has a tudor palace in the town centre.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 19, 2014)

Dan U said:


> http://www.islandcroydon.com/


Seems to be a chap clutching a headless ballet dancer on the 3rd floor balcony. Is this normal for croydon?


----------



## EastEnder (Dec 19, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I quite like Croydon too. It's an interesting place. It has some timber frame buildings.


You would see the silver lining on a mushroom cloud!


----------



## boohoo (Dec 19, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> You would see the silver lining on a mushroom cloud!


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> The lesser known 8th sign of The Apocalypse is when estate agents start referring to Croydon as "desirable".


I liked it when I was living in an neighbourhood defined as 'undesirable' by estate agents. Now it's so vibrant I don't know what to do with myself!


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2014)

That big slab of Coors corporate advertising currently infesting Windrush Square never, ever seems busy when I go past it. I never see any punters, just bored security guards.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 19, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I quite like Croydon too. It's an interesting place. It has some timber frame buildings.



And trams and mini skyscrapers, makes it okay in my book :thumbs :


----------



## Dan U (Dec 19, 2014)

Belushi said:


> And trams and mini skyscrapers, makes it okay in my book :thumbs :


I have yet to go anywhere with Trams that is rubbish.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 19, 2014)

A few friends of mine who are upgrading or buying for first time have ended up in Thornton Heath and Mitcham. I guess it's inevitable really


----------



## Rushy (Dec 19, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> A few friends of mine who are upgrading or buying for first time have ended up in Thornton Heath and Mitcham. I guess it's inevitable really


Yep - friends with young families moving from flats to houses are all moving out. Despite some being pretty high earners, they can't afford the prices in Brixton.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 19, 2014)

^either that or manically building extensions.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 19, 2014)

Twattor said:


> At least there is the intent to re-home the tenants. What about the unlucky leaseholders who have just been told that CPH have changed their minds and will flatten their homes?



Frankly, they're fucked, pretty much like all leaseholders in ex-local authority homes can be bent over a barrel and rogered any time the local authority (or their cronies) like.  It's why, even given the money and/or the ideological and moral vacuum necessary for me to do so, I'd *never* exercise "right-to-buy" on my own flat.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 19, 2014)

teuchter said:


> ^either that or manically building extensions.


Hard to get planning for a decent extension on a flat though. And no pd. Planning like flexing any muscle they have on controlling flat owners.


----------



## Manter (Dec 19, 2014)

I hate Croydon. Lunar House, shit chain pubs, enormous Nestlé hoardings and rubbish being blown along the streets. Loathe the place.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 19, 2014)

Dan U said:


> That's Balham isn't it?



Just remember to pronounce it Bal-HAM!


----------



## thatguyhex (Dec 19, 2014)

_*Greetings from Scenic Croydon*_





(source)


----------



## Dan U (Dec 19, 2014)

Croydon is too real for you Brixton folk


----------



## Rushy (Dec 19, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> _*Greetings from Scenic Croydon*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not an inner city labour MP are you?


----------



## Manter (Dec 19, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Croydon is too real for you Brixton folk


I like Bristol. Unattractive post war tower blocks hold no fear for me


----------



## Smick (Dec 19, 2014)

Dan U said:


> I have yet to go anywhere with Trams that is rubbish.


You've obviously never taken the Red line Luas in Dublin.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 19, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Ru saying that following the planning process, full consultation of general public and making sure developer builds social housing takes to long and developers should be given free reign to build whatever they want? So long as it brings more new housing.



I am saying the Government says that (with its presumption in favour of development)

But thanks for making out that I approve of this process!

ETA: Telegraph report this week on a Commons select committee investigation of new planning regime


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 19, 2014)

editor said:


> That big slab of Coors corporate advertising currently infesting Windrush Square never, ever seems busy when I go past it. I never see any punters, just bored security guards.


That's because even "good" ice bars are shit (minus 5 chains for example). Shit ice bars are, well, I'm struggling.

The whole concept irritates me. Who the fuck wants to drink in a place that is cold on purpose, naff and expensive while wearing the same coat 100 fuckers have worn before you?


----------



## T & P (Dec 19, 2014)

Manter said:


> I hate Croydon. Lunar House, shit chain pubs, enormous Nestlé hoardings and rubbish being blown along the streets. Loathe the place.


On the plus side you can get to Gatwick airport and be on your way out of the country in a mere 15 minutes


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 19, 2014)

Had a very polite chat with the ever polite and gentle LKJ on an early Herne Hill train this morning; which made that horrid commute a bit more worthwhile.


----------



## oryx (Dec 19, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> _*Greetings from Scenic Croydon*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Fascinated by the old houses on the left - reckon they were replaced by the (probably soon to be demolished if not already) building which included a big nightclub. I reckon this photo dates from the early-mid 60s.

Worked in Croydon for several years and like it. Though I have never lived there. It's a lively place with great shopping and good transport.

Taberner House (old council offices, which were a local landmark) is now near total demolition which I find weird. I have vivid memories of working there in 2005-2008 and the place now no longer exists.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 20, 2014)

Winot said:


> I think you need to check the batteries on your irony detector [emoji1]



I do not find Teuchters use of irony amusing.


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 20, 2014)

1) Acre Lane has reopened. Yay!

2) The Coors ice monstrosity is being dismantled. Yay!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> 2) The Coors ice monstrosity is being dismantled. Yay!


is an angry mob involved?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> is an angry mob involved?


I heard they were all sitting in their houses hammering away at their iPads.


----------



## gabi (Dec 20, 2014)

Anyone know where you can park safely in central brixton without ending up with hundreds of quid of parking tickets slapped on your windscreen? For a friend visiting from out of town.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 20, 2014)

gabi said:


> Anyone know where you can park safely in central brixton without ending up with hundreds of quid of parking tickets slapped on your windscreen? For a friend visiting from out of town.



For free?  Basically nowhere during the day unless they're coming on Sunday.


----------



## gabi (Dec 20, 2014)

No, I guess she doesn't mind paying. I'm not a driver, so excuse my cluelessness. Can she just park somewhere on one of the side streets, probably around Atlantic road and just find one of those machines to get a thingee for her window?


----------



## colacubes (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah, that's the best bet.  It's mostly residents parking during the day, but there's some pay and display machines on Brighton Terrace, Rushcroft Rd (Windrush Square end) and probably elsewhere as well.  I think there's a map on the Lambeth website somewhere that shows them.  She could always chance it in Tescos, but I have no idea whether they police the car park and ticket people who leave the car there.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 20, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Yeah, that's the best bet.  It's mostly residents parking during the day, but there's some pay and display machines on Brighton Terrace, Rushcroft Rd (Windrush Square end) and probably elsewhere as well.  I think there's a map on the Lambeth website somewhere that shows them.  She could always chance it in Tescos, but I have no idea whether they police the car park and ticket people who leave the car there.


Many supermarkets use ANPR so you automatically get a ticket if you exceed the specified time


----------



## T & P (Dec 20, 2014)

Free parking further up the hill, on the streets running parallel to Brixton Hill (around the back of Brixton nick). Then is a 7-minute stroll, or jump on any bus heading down.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 20, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Many supermarkets use ANPR so you automatically get a ticket if you exceed the specified time



Yeah, I know they do in Lidl up the road but not sure whether Tescos have it or not.


----------



## se5 (Dec 20, 2014)

gabi said:


> Anyone know where you can park safely in central brixton without ending up with hundreds of quid of parking tickets slapped on your windscreen? For a friend visiting from out of town.



See the map of CPZs at http://lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/pts-lambeth-cpz-map.pdf - the nearest and most convenient area not covered by a CPZ (and therefore free parking) for central Brixton is probably the white bit to the right of Brixton Road: Loughborough Road, the roads around Myatt's Fields Park etc etc although these are popular during the week with commuters (and the parked cars cause much annoyance to us locals but dont let that stop you)


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 20, 2014)

Be aware that in some places there is a max 4 hour stay, so she will have to come back and move the car if needs be. I was told by a warden once in Battersea that as long as you move it and put a new ticket on, then that's OK, you can stay in the same zone for another 4 hours. But do I really trust traffic wardens?


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 20, 2014)

Does anyone know how I can go about volunteering on xmas day in a soup kitchen in the Brixton area?

Thanks!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> Does anyone know how I can go about volunteering on xmas day in a soup kitchen in the Brixton area?
> 
> Thanks!


You've left it a bit late, I think. You need to get DBSed these days.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 20, 2014)

You could try contacting Brixton Soup Kitchen http://www.brixtonsoupkitchen.com/contact-us/ 

Crisis usually have at least one site in South London, biking distance http://www.crisis.org.uk/pages/volunteer-for-crisis-at-christmas-in-london.html


----------



## Winot (Dec 21, 2014)

Still fretting about those last Xmas pressies you haven't bought? Go local, support us AND get a lovely tote bag ! https://t.co/HhfCqXspS6

editor


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2014)

Winot said:


> Still fretting about those last Xmas pressies you haven't bought? Go local, support us AND get a lovely tote bag ! https://t.co/HhfCqXspS6
> 
> editor


£20? LOL.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 21, 2014)

gabi said:


> Anyone know where you can park safely in central brixton without ending up with hundreds of quid of parking tickets slapped on your windscreen? For a friend visiting from out of town.


The Pope's Road car park appears to be back in action. Not sure how much it is but probably cheaper than on-street parking and you can probably stay for longer.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 21, 2014)

According to someone on Twitter, there was a stabbing outside the Fridge Bar last night (is it still called that?).



> *Reya El-Salahi* ‏@_Reya  57m57 minutes ago
> Police cordon still in place outside Fridge Bar, Brixton after 5am stabbing. Blood soaked t-shirt & pavement splattered with blood.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2014)

Maggot said:


> According to someone on Twitter, there was a stabbing outside the Fridge Bar last night (is it still called that?).


As if they haven't got enough troubles right now...

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/12/...se-order-of-fridge-bar-breaches-human-rights/


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 21, 2014)

The 35 and 37 bus routes are back to normal, no more detours! Onket


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2014)

editor said:


> £20? LOL.


What's the joke?


----------



## Onket (Dec 21, 2014)

http://www.urban75.org/donate.html

LOL?


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2014)

It's not looking to festive on Electric Avenue this year


----------



## T & P (Dec 22, 2014)

I really don't understand why the Kaff side of the road on Railton Road isn't double yellow lines. Every single weekend traffic jams form there as the road is simply too narrow when there are cars parked on both sides of the road. I spent ten minutes yesterday clearing a 20-metre stretch of road, as invariably drivers will fail to give way to each other and get stuck in the middle. When the 322 bus is thrown into the mix you might as well turn around, if you can.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 22, 2014)

T & P said:


> I really don't understand why the Kaff side of the road on Railton Road isn't double yellow lines. Every single weekend traffic jams form there as the road is simply too narrow when there are cars parked on both sides of the road. I spent ten minutes yesterday clearing a 20-metre stretch of road, as invariably drivers will fail to give way to each other and get stuck in the middle. When the 322 bus is thrown into the mix you might as well turn around, if you can.



It's bonkers.  I was in a cab coming home about midnight on Saturday and in the end I just got the driver to drop me by Saltoun Road and walked the rest of the way as we'd been sat in a traffic jam for ages there


----------



## Crispy (Dec 22, 2014)

T & P said:


> I really don't understand why the Kaff side of the road on Railton Road isn't double yellow lines. Every single weekend traffic jams form there as the road is simply too narrow when there are cars parked on both sides of the road. I spent ten minutes yesterday clearing a 20-metre stretch of road, as invariably drivers will fail to give way to each other and get stuck in the middle. When the 322 bus is thrown into the mix you might as well turn around, if you can.


Couldn't agree more. It's madness.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 22, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> The 35 and 37 bus routes are back to normal, no more detours! Onket



oh early!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 22, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh early!


Yes back to normal now.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 22, 2014)

Brixton is emptying at a rate of knots,It's nice and peaceful out there today!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 22, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Brixton is emptying at a rate of knots,It's nice and peaceful out there today!



Innit. I was in M&S earlier expecting carnage and it was really quiet


----------



## technical (Dec 22, 2014)

It was all a bit frenetic yesterday. Maybe everyone's had their pre-Christmas frenzy already.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 22, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Brixton is emptying at a rate of knots,It's nice and peaceful out there today!



And, idiotically, I find myself on Oxford Street.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> And, idiotically, I find myself on Oxford Street.


Poor you, It's the epitome of madness this time of year.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 22, 2014)

technical said:


> It was all a bit frenetic yesterday. Maybe everyone's had their pre-Christmas frenzy already.


A lot of peeps have left for the holiday period (thankfully). The sound of suitcases on wheels heading down Ferndale road towards the tube is a beautiful thing.


----------



## T & P (Dec 22, 2014)

I leave my Xmas shopping for 23 December as things are not as busy as they would have been for the preceding 6 weeks. A bit of a risk strategy, but it does pay off.


----------



## Onket (Dec 22, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Yes back to normal now.


I got the 37 this morning to celebrate.

It's now my more expensive route, though, so I won't go back to it full time.


----------



## Onket (Dec 22, 2014)

Quick reminder that people are meeting from 4pm tomorrow in the Albert, to drink. If you're reading this then consider yourself invited.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 22, 2014)

Onket said:


> I got the 37 this morning to celebrate.
> 
> It's now my more expensive route, though, so I won't go back to it full time.


Shed some pounds and save pound notes.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 22, 2014)

I love how quiet london gets at Christmas
I worked at home today but I'm thinking about working in work tomorrow just cos the journey will be BLISS


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 22, 2014)

T & P said:


> I really don't understand why the Kaff side of the road on Railton Road isn't double yellow lines.



It's Atlantic Road.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 22, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I love how quiet london gets at Christmas
> I worked at home today but I'm thinking about working in work tomorrow just cos the journey will be BLISS


Going out and having to do things isn't such a chore when it's peaceful and a few paces slower,It makes me realise how hectic London has become.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 22, 2014)

even the brixton thread is quiet atm


----------



## leanderman (Dec 22, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Going out and having to do things isn't such a chore when it's peaceful and a few paces slower,It makes me realise how hectic London has become.



Risked Southbank (ice skating) on Saturday and Covent Garden (cheese) today. 

Amazingly busy. But it could just be my age.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 22, 2014)

Took some more photos of the caravan in Brixton road.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Risked Southbank (ice skating) on Saturday and Covent Garden (cheese) today.
> 
> Amazingly busy. But it could just be my age.



Covent Garden is always busy now. A lot of tourists. It also popular as a shopping area. Its nicer than Oxford street. Which is soulless imo.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 22, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Took some more photos of the caravan in Brixton road.


How on earth has it not been towed already


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 23, 2014)

Crispy said:


> How on earth has it not been towed already



Its becoming a feature on that road. Whilst I was taking photos several people stopped to take pics with their mobile phones. 

I rather like it.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 23, 2014)

It does raise a smile  Not great for buses and bikes though.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 23, 2014)

Would have been better if they had parked it in the main carriageway instead of bike/bus lane.


----------



## han (Dec 23, 2014)

I like it too. 
Why has it got a tree on it? 
Is it supposed to be a work of art or is it just complete randomness?


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Its becoming a feature on that road. Whilst I was taking photos several people stopped to take pics with their mobile phones.
> 
> I rather like it.


Me too.


----------



## EastEnder (Dec 23, 2014)

han said:


> I like it too.
> Why has it got a tree on it?
> Is it supposed to be a work of art or is it just complete randomness?


It reminds me of the sort of thing you see on an Attenborough documentary where some hapless critter has been invaded by a parasite or fungal spore that slowly eats it from the inside, before finally bursting out in a grotesque, yet weirdly enchanting scene of the new growing from the old. I think this is how all caravans should meet their demise.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 23, 2014)

Crispy said:


> How on earth has it not been towed already



Lambeth has given itself no powers to remove trailers.

But I guess it is a TfL route. So their fault.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2014)

Lovely to see two steam locos thundering past en route to Herne Hill just now


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 23, 2014)

Crispy said:


> How on earth has it not been towed already


Because of the camouflage. Clever sausages.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Risked Southbank (ice skating) on Saturday and Covent Garden (cheese) today.
> 
> Amazingly busy. But it could just be my age.


Nah, Just tourist traps and Christmas revelers.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Lovely to see two steam locos thundering past en route to Herne Hill just now



Spectacular sight from the park. But put me off my serve.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 23, 2014)

Crispy said:


> How on earth has it not been towed already


 
it's tfl's responsibility to keep the bus routes clear - perhaps they too have no power to remove trailers, but i'd be really surprised if that was the cae.


----------



## 299 old timer (Dec 23, 2014)

Crispy said:


> How on earth has it not been towed already



Because it has received planning permission from Lambeth Council to be turned into four luxury flats.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Spectacular sight from the park. But put me off my serve.


----------



## han (Dec 23, 2014)

A hilarious place to fly-tip, if that's what's going on.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 23, 2014)

Any news on the Canterbury peeps?  Was in there Sunday to watch the footy and was dead pleased it was still open.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 23, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Any news on the Canterbury peeps?  Was in there Sunday to watch the footy and was dead pleased it was still open.



I think they're just waiting till they're told to fuck off.  A little while yet I think, but clandestino or Mr Retro may know more.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 23, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I think they're just waiting till they're told to fuck off.  A little while yet I think, but clandestino or Mr Retro may know more.



Arse. That is what I thought. Didn't know if there had been any developments.  Over in Herne Hill, Dulwich Estates' plans to build flats above the Half Moon have been told to fuck of by Southwark Council who seem to be better at not destroying community assets than Lambeth.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 23, 2014)

Also noteworthy that Mango Landin' closed this time a year ago. Empty - and missed.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 23, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I think they're just waiting till they're told to fuck off.  A little while yet I think, but clandestino or Mr Retro may know more.



Yeah no news. We'll just keep on keepin' on for as long as we can.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I think they're just waiting till they're told to fuck off.  A little while yet I think, but clandestino or Mr Retro may know more.


I was talking to them a few days ago.  Word is still 'in the new year'.


----------



## Onket (Dec 24, 2014)

Really good to see everyone last night. I feel proper rough today.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Dec 24, 2014)

Just been told that Easter eggs have just been seen in a Sainsburys near my office (not in Brixton).

So, xmas over then.


----------



## Onket (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm giving blood later and I think it's mostly alcohol.

Urgh.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 24, 2014)

editor said:


> I was talking to them a few days ago.  Word is still 'in the new year'.


----------



## technical (Dec 24, 2014)

Any suggestions where to buy silly Christmas hats this late in the day?


----------



## Onket (Dec 24, 2014)

Poundshop had plenty yesterday.


----------



## Manter (Dec 24, 2014)

technical said:


> Any suggestions where to buy silly Christmas hats this late in the day?


Pound shops on the high street, market on station road (I can see a pile right now) or tkmaxx


----------



## technical (Dec 24, 2014)

Cheers!


----------



## Manter (Dec 24, 2014)

Everywhere is deserted. Brixton is really quiet but crazy compared to Oxford street (I am buying a stairgate, I have not left my Christmas shopping this late. Just so we're clear). London really does empty at Christmas


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 24, 2014)

That's because all of us middle class types retreat to the Home Counties. Can't shoot pheasant in Lambeth. 

*waits for someone to make a joke about shooting peasants instead.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 24, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I think they're just waiting till they're told to fuck off.  A little while yet I think, but clandestino or Mr Retro may know more.


Brian was telling me the other day with the notices periods etc he feels about June next year. Besides the over arching disgrace of the pub closing I think it's grossly unfair on the family that they don't know when it's going to happen for sure. 

They seem to be fairly philosophical about it themselves but that's not the point.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 24, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Can't shoot pheasant in Lambeth.
> 
> *waits for someone to make a joke about shooting peasants instead.


I'm fairly sure that it's no longer legal to shoot peasants.


----------



## Manter (Dec 24, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> That's because all of us middle class types retreat to the Home Counties. Can't shoot pheasant in Lambeth.
> 
> *waits for someone to make a joke about shooting peasants instead.


This is the upside of falling out with my parents. I don't have to travel to somewhere without proper amenities and pretend it's picturesque this year


----------



## technical (Dec 24, 2014)

I've just been in primark in Oxford st. I am traumatized and recovering in a pub


----------



## Manter (Dec 24, 2014)

technical said:


> I've just been in primark in Oxford st. I am traumatized and recovering in a pub


John Lewis is very civilised. 

I must confess that is the only place I have been //gentrification in action


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 24, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I'm fairly sure that it's no longer legal to shoot peasants.



Even in Lambeth? Hmm, I must keep up with the times


----------



## buscador (Dec 24, 2014)

technical said:


> I've just been in primark in Oxford st. I am traumatized and recovering in a pub


You're brave. I usually require alcohol _before _going in anywhere like that.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 24, 2014)

Manter said:


> John Lewis is very civilised.
> 
> I must confess that is the only place I have been //gentrification in action


you obviously didn't go to the Food Hall!


----------



## Manter (Dec 24, 2014)

Ms T said:


> you obviously didn't go to the Food Hall!


I did! It's busy, but everyone is being very polite and even though the queue looked horrific it took 3 minutes to get to the till. Pretty impressively organised


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 24, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> That's because all of us middle class types retreat to the Home Counties. Can't shoot pheasant in Lambeth.
> 
> *waits for someone to make a joke about shooting peasants instead.


Cant be much fun spending Christmas in a box room in Brixton.Shooting self appointed middle class people would be much more fun!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 24, 2014)

Iceland is very civilised today, It,s the only place i shop at Christmas and surprisingly the working classes weren't pissed or fighting each other at the Caviar counter. It's the only place i shop don't you know.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm just back from Brixton and it's heaving.  M&S is not the place to go right now.  Furthermore,they didn't even have any sandwiches (unless they've hidden them)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2014)

Manter said:


> Everywhere is deserted. Brixton is really quiet but crazy compared to Oxford street (I am buying a stairgate, I have not left my Christmas shopping this late. Just so we're clear). London really does empty at Christmas



You what!  Did you go in Morley's or M&S?!  The pavement on Morley's aide was solid when I went down on the bus


----------



## Ms T (Dec 24, 2014)

Manter said:


> I did! It's busy, but everyone is being very polite and even though the queue looked horrific it took 3 minutes to get to the till. Pretty impressively organised


Military precision was what I said to the checkout girl.  We were probably there at about the same time!


----------



## Manter (Dec 24, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You what!  Did you go in Morley's or M&S?!  The pavement on Morley's aide was solid when I went down on the bus


I was home by 2….. I think I missed all the chaos, though it was just starting to pick up as I came back


----------



## Onket (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm with Minnie_the_Minx on this. Brixton was heaving at lunchtime.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2014)

Manter said:


> I was home by 2….. I think I missed all the chaos, though it was just starting to pick up as I came back


I had planned on going down earlier but yet again my painter didn't turn.up til past 11.00am.  Apparently he was out getting a.turkey.  I told him I went to Tesco at 10.00pm last night.  That had never occurred to him apparently.


----------



## Manter (Dec 24, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Military precision was what I said to the checkout girl.  We were probably there at about the same time!


I hadn't washed my hair, you'd probably have been too ashamed to acknowledge me anyway ;-)


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 24, 2014)

We just did Lidl about an hour ago, plus the fishmongers, plus about to nip into CoOp for some last minute  stuff we forgot (baby's milk...) before some carols at the pub with a steel pan band apparently!


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 24, 2014)

han said:


> Is it supposed to be a work of art



..........someone had to do it


----------



## Manter (Dec 24, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> We just did Lidl about an hour ago, plus the fishmongers, plus about to nip into CoOp for some last minute  stuff we forgot (baby's milk...) before some carols at the pub with a steel pan band apparently!


Do they have any twiglets? Christmas is seriously endangered as I haven't had any twiglets....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 24, 2014)

I think we might have bought the last coop twiglets. Soz x


----------



## Manter (Dec 24, 2014)

<<sobs>>


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2014)

I've not had a Twiglet,, mince pie or ANY shortbread at all this year.  First year without shortbread ever


----------



## Greebo (Dec 24, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've not had a Twiglet,, mince pie or ANY shortbread at all this year.  First year without shortbread ever


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2014)

Greebo said:


>



In punishing myself for all the cream cakes and pastries that he keeps buying me ever since that Tesco opened on the Hill 

I'm now on my second drink pint.  In so not used to drinking nowadays I'll probably be poised after this


----------



## Greebo (Dec 24, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> <snip>I'm now on my second drink pint.  In so not used to drinking nowadays I'll probably be poised after this


Poised instead of pissed?    Impressive.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Poised instead of pissed?    Impressive.



Oops... erm... Poised to get pissed


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2014)

Second drink pint?  Oh dear

Isn't even a pint, it's a schooner


----------



## Greebo (Dec 24, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Second drink pint?  Oh dear
> 
> Isn't even a pint, it's a schooner


You're turning into a very cheap date.     I'm just about to get my first pint out of the fridge.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 24, 2014)

merry christmas Brixton


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2014)

Greebo said:


> You're turning into a very cheap date.     I'm just about to get my first pint out of the fridge.



I'm thoroughly ashamed of myself


----------



## Greebo (Dec 24, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm thoroughly ashamed of myself


Tbf I split that pint with VP.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2014)

Lightweight


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## gabi (Dec 25, 2014)

Any pubs open?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all Brixton Urbanites:


----------



## CH1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Noticed there was an "Under New Management" banner up above George's hairdressers shop on Coldharbour Lane opposite the Barrier Block.

George was very open that he was hanging up his clippers on Christmas Eve, but the banner going up the very next day surprised me. Let's hope it is another "traditional" barber.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 26, 2014)

Pete the Greek is also stepping down from his shop next to the Academy in the New Year. Staff member Rashid is taking over, with Pete hopefully still firing up the trimmers a couple of times a week. He's been my barber for 19 years


----------



## Smick (Dec 26, 2014)

I can really recommend Haircut Sir opposite Sainsbury on Tulse Hill, for anyone whose barber doesn't work out for them.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 26, 2014)

Smick said:


> I can really recommend Haircut Sir opposite Sainsbury on Tulse Hill, for anyone whose barber doesn't work out for them.



If you'd said that ten years ago, I'd have disagreed, as Andy only ever did one haircut (a flat-top), whatever you asked for. IIRC his kids took over, and have been offering a more expansive choice of hair-styling.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Seems to be a major traffic incident or something outside NatWest-Morleys section of Brixton Road.
Police are diverting all northbound traffic via Acre Lane.

H&M side is all clear and southbound buses & traffic operating normally.


----------



## ricbake (Dec 26, 2014)

Traffic reports say severe incident Atlantic Road


----------



## thatguyhex (Dec 26, 2014)

Sorry, can't manage to embed the picture properly on this phone apparently, but there's also been a bus-car sandwich. Special.

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...10152686424953791&source=57&refid=18&__tn__=E


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 26, 2014)

Not in service. How apt


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 26, 2014)

Longshot - but we've just opened a micro-Scaletrix kit given by guests, started to put it together with the kids and the plug/transformer is not in the box!  Does anyone happen to have one reasonably local to Tulse Hill we could borrow.  The kids are actually fairly sanguine but the Dads are heartbroken - long night of Scaletrix foiled...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 26, 2014)

What kind of transformer does it need?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 26, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> What kind of transformer does it need?



not a robot in disguise...

it's a specific thing that needs to come from Hornby that goes with that particular bit of kit rather than a generic transformer... apparently... very low morale here...


----------



## peterkro (Dec 26, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Longshot - but we've just opened a micro-Scaletrix kit given by guests, started to put it together with the kids and the plug/transformer is not in the box!  Does anyone happen to have one reasonably local to Tulse Hill we could borrow.  The kids are actually fairly sanguine but the Dads are heartbroken - long night of Scaletrix foiled...


If you are adventurous borrow a car battery and a couple of lengths of wire,I think the power supply for those is 16v but they'll work fine on 12v.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 26, 2014)

peterkro said:


> If you are adventurous borrow a car battery and a couple of lengths of wire,I think the power supply for those is 16v but they'll work fine on 12v.



We may have had a bit too much to drink for those kind of adventures...   but thanks.


----------



## Smick (Dec 27, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> If you'd said that ten years ago, I'd have disagreed, as Andy only ever did one haircut (a flat-top), whatever you asked for. IIRC his kids took over, and have been offering a more expansive choice of hair-styling.


My hair has very little you can do with it. It's very curly so stands on end when it's short, curls round when it's long. So I usually get it done with a 3 on the back and sides and scissors on top. So Andy did that well for the year or so that I went to him and now his kids do the same.

The kids have put their prices up repeatedly since taking over, but it's still good value. £5 from Andy was ridiculously cheap.

I love the ambience in there. There's nothing worse than being seen right away 

I like a while to sit, read a magazine or a red top, listen to the chat.

Every time I go, without fail, Andy's son t tells me that I look like Will Ferrell when my hair is long.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 27, 2014)

I think it's fairly well documented that gaijinboy used to go out of his way to avoid Haircut Sir? to go to guys by the Academy due to "political differences"    Despite the fact we lived minutes away.  I hear that the kids running HS are somewhat more enlightened though.


----------



## Smick (Dec 27, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I think it's fairly well documented that gaijinboy used to go out of his way to avoid Haircut Sir? to go to guys by the Academy due to "political differences"    Despite the fact we lived minutes away.  I hear that the kids running HS are somewhat more enlightened though.


I never discussed politics with him. 

Did you ever see the barber on the Armando Iannucci shows? He's hilarious. Most of the characters are, but that guy is particularly good.


----------



## technical (Dec 27, 2014)

It wasn't politics so much as his views on immigrants I disliked.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 27, 2014)

technical said:


> It wasn't politics so much as his views on immigrants I disliked.



 ... who he somehow blamed for the murder of his brother in Clapham circa 1970. 

If you gave up and agreed with him on any subject he'd then start disagreeing with you. 

At one point, he claimed to be a communist, which seemed unlikely.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 27, 2014)

well yes - it was exactly that I was referring to technical - just keeping it vague


----------



## Smick (Dec 27, 2014)

Was he not born in Cyprus himself?

Or is it only immigrants after himself that he doesn't like?


----------



## gabi (Dec 27, 2014)

Really sad to hear about George closing down. He was my barber for the 15 years I lived in brixton and his nephew George junior who runs the cafe a couple of doors was my landlord. I hope at least his little greasy spoon is still in action. Two excellent gentlemen.


----------



## Manter (Dec 27, 2014)

Smick said:


> Was he not born in Cyprus himself?
> 
> Or is it only immigrants after himself that he doesn't like?


That's not unusual- a Tamil mate of mine is engaged to an Indian woman and his mother is *very* rude about them because they only arrived in the 80s.


----------



## T & P (Dec 27, 2014)

Manter said:


> That's not unusual- a Tamil mate of mine is engaged to an Indian woman and his mother is *very* rude about them because they only arrived in the 80s.


 How very Goodness Gracious Me


----------



## Black Halo (Dec 27, 2014)

Smick said:


> The kids have put their prices up repeatedly since taking over, but it's still good value. £5 from Andy was ridiculously cheap.


Should I feel special? I know prices will be going up in the new year but I've been paying a fiver (albeit for a simple head shave) for ages now (last time was earlier this month).


----------



## Smick (Dec 27, 2014)

I think I'm paying £7 now. I was paying £6 and giving a £2 tip and they put it up to £7 and I only give a quid for a tip so the cost to me is the same but they probably have to pay VAT on the extra quid they charge so it's their loss of 20p

Cue someone who is going to tell me that haircuts are VAT exempt.

Or someone in relation to my cue telling me that they are not.

I reckon Manter might know the VAT law, read my post AND be inclined to tell me what's what.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 28, 2014)

Smick said:


> I think I'm paying £7 now. I was paying £6 and giving a £2 tip and they put it up to £7 and I only give a quid for a tip so the cost to me is the same but they probably have to pay VAT on the extra quid they charge so it's their loss of 20p
> 
> Cue someone who is going to tell me that haircuts are VAT exempt.
> 
> ...


I expect it would have more to do with what goes through the books. Have you been to a cheap barber or hairdresser that even has a till?


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2014)

The 414 was fantastic tonight. Just about everywhere in Brixton else was quiet but - blimey - there was a lively crowd there


----------



## Manter (Dec 28, 2014)

Smick said:


> I think I'm paying £7 now. I was paying £6 and giving a £2 tip and they put it up to £7 and I only give a quid for a tip so the cost to me is the same but they probably have to pay VAT on the extra quid they charge so it's their loss of 20p
> 
> Cue someone who is going to tell me that haircuts are VAT exempt.
> 
> ...


I do know the VAT law. And I have read your post.... Am trying to decide how predictable to be....  

Vat was added to haircuts in the 2012 budget infamous for the takeaway tax and Tories having to pretend to eat pasties.


----------



## Smick (Dec 28, 2014)

MrSki said:


> I expect it would have more to do with what goes through the books. Have you been to a cheap barber or hairdresser that even has a till?


Yeah, they have a till. One the ones with the numbers painted in white on black plates which move up and down.

I once heard someone comment to Andy how old fashioned it was and Andy said "Not at all, that's decimal. Goes up to 100. You could use that till for Euro, dollars, anything.".


----------



## simonSW2 (Dec 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> I do know the VAT law. And I have read your post.... Am trying to decide how predictable to be....
> 
> Vat was added to haircuts in the 2012 budget infamous for the takeaway tax and Tories having to pretend to eat pasties.



Is it possible to claim a tax rebate for a haircut once it has grown back?


----------



## leanderman (Dec 28, 2014)

Smick said:


> Was he not born in Cyprus himself?
> 
> Or is it only immigrants after himself that he doesn't like?



Cypriot-born - and goes back there a fair bit.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2014)

A few pics: 

















It’s cold and quiet at Benson’s Winter Funland in Windrush Square, Brixton – photos


----------



## technical (Dec 28, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> well yes - it was exactly that I was referring to technical - just keeping it vague



Sorry. Don't know if I'm getting unnecessarily personal. But to my often regret I'm not that good on picking people up on those kind of comments. But when I'd had at least three consecutive rants about immigrants (obviously Cypriots don't count as immigrants according to him) I thought I'd tell him it wasn't the best outlook for a business based in brixton. Didn't go back until his kids took over.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 28, 2014)

editor said:


> A few pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure exactly what time you took these, but we went to Winter Wonderland in Hyde Park around 5pm and it was PACKED. We usually go there on Christmas Eve and it's pretty busy and we thought it would be the same today, but it was twice as busy. So people were willing to go out in the cold today for sure....just not to Winter Funland it seems...


----------



## Onket (Dec 28, 2014)

People apparently didn't want to go to the last thing based in that location either.


----------



## gabi (Dec 29, 2014)

It does look a bit shit as you walk by.

Went to winter wonderland in Hyde Park too and was pleasantly surprised. Even this old curmudgeon started to feel slightly festive. Maybe that was the super strong gluhwein mind you. Something that thing in windrush doesn't appear to be flogging.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2014)

Had a nice chat with this busker in Brixton last night: 






Brixton life: a busking violinist braves the December cold


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 29, 2014)

editor said:


> A few pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least it looks better than the Icebar


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 29, 2014)

By the way it was lovely and quiet on the bus through Brixton this morning.


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 30, 2014)

I saw the ex-owner of the Juice bar on TV today enthusing about the joys of genrification in Dalston. He was banging on about how the Nu-residents frequent his jazz bar helping boost his bottom line.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2014)

Some Brixton scenes:





















More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/12/...ale-arcades-signs-and-shop-displays-dec-2014/


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 30, 2014)

The Brixton Road caravan is still sitting in the red route,  the damage that occurred the other night has changed it's appearance and a local wag has added hand written signs mocking estate agent speak, I am seeing a few people taking snaps as it becomes a local landmark......



E2A if the local wag is reading this you could have added a few grand to the asking price if you mentioned the luxuriant roof garden.....


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 30, 2014)

haha.. can't read the signs - what do they say?


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 30, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> haha.. can't read the signs - what do they say?



not word for word but along the lines of......

"Offers in the region of £499,000"
"Light and airy"
"Situated on fashionable Brixton Road"
"handy for many bus routes"

I am hoping that others will add their bits in the coming days
a bike chained up outside the nearby Paradise Cove Restaurant has been stickered by council officials saying it will be removed as it seems to be abandoned


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 30, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> I am seeing a few people taking snaps as it becomes a local landmark......



Including me this morning before the other additions


----------



## CH1 (Dec 31, 2014)

There was a UCKG bag packer with collecting bucket at my checkout in Iceland this morning. Seemed kind of unofficial. Left me feeling several notches nearer to damnation when I declined a bag. Usually I feel Green going bagless.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2014)

CH1 said:


> There was a UCKG bag packer with collecting bucket at my checkout in Iceland this morning. Seemed kind of unofficial. Left me feeling several notches nearer to damnation when I declined a bag. Usually I feel Green going bagless.


I think they're officially endorsed by Iceland and they can fuck right off.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 31, 2014)

Is the Brixton Party Shop still open in the market?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 31, 2014)

CH1 said:


> There was a UCKG bag packer with collecting bucket at my checkout in Iceland this morning. Seemed kind of unofficial. Left me feeling several notches nearer to damnation when I declined a bag. Usually I feel Green going bagless.


I think we're already damned by that homophobic lot anyway. 

Were they upfront about being UCKG this year? - I recall them saying it was for some local charity last year and not mentioning the church bit at all.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## WavesOnTheShore (Dec 31, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> The Brixton Road caravan is still sitting in the red route,  the damage that occurred the other night has changed it's appearance and a local wag has added hand written signs mocking estate agent speak, I am seeing a few people taking snaps as it becomes a local landmark......
> 
> View attachment 65757
> 
> E2A if the local wag is reading this you could have added a few grand to the asking price if you mentioned the luxuriant roof garden.....


Nice photo hihihihihihi


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 31, 2014)

In other news - the Brixton Water Lane mini hoarding is down!


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2014)

I've documented the caravan/tree combo here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/12/brixton-roads-caravan-with-a-tree-on-the-top-gets-towed-away/


----------



## leanderman (Dec 31, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> In other news - the Brixton Water Lane mini hoarding is down!



really? will it now become a flytip. Or is something happening there?


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 31, 2014)

Well the hoarding has been moved back off the pavement (and the pavement patched up quite poorly), so I guess it's not possible to get into the 'building' site unless you go round to the house garden


----------



## Ms T (Dec 31, 2014)

Tumbles on Railton Rd (launderette) has suddenly closed down and they have my dry cleaning! Gutted...


----------



## leanderman (Dec 31, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> Well the hoarding has been moved back off the pavement (and the pavement patched up quite poorly), so I guess it's not possible to get into the 'building' site unless you go round to the house garden



Four years to move the hoarding back four feet!

Haig made swifter progress on the Somme.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 31, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I think we're already damned by that homophobic lot anyway.
> 
> Were they upfront about being UCKG this year? - I recall them saying it was for some local charity last year and not mentioning the church bit at all.


The woman was very retiring actually - I only noted it by reading the collecting bucket.

Don't want to repeat myself, but I can never think of that church the same way after reading "Bahia Blues"


----------



## ash (Dec 31, 2014)

Theyv


CH1 said:


> The woman was very retiring actually - I only noted it by reading the collecting bucket.
> 
> Don't want to repeat myself, but I can never think of that church the same way after reading "Bahia Blues"


They've been at the tube station and collecting door to door. Both times I've asked who they are collecting for and they've mumbled. The UCKG is in such small writing on the bucket it's only because I recognise the logo that I've realised.


----------



## oryx (Dec 31, 2014)

editor said:


> I think they're officially endorsed by Iceland and they can fuck right off.



If I find that lot doing anything endorsed by my local shops, I'm getting out the green ink!


----------

